# Sept 07 - Making the move over to toddlers!



## ~Katie~ (Mar 18, 2007)

Here's the new thread. I figured we all would want to move over here as much as we were resisting since our babes are going full steam ahead whether we like it or not







:

Sunshine - We miss you very much. Please update us when you can.

Heather - ouch! I hope you heal quickly and I'm glad Judah is okay.

Sabo - I have so been there if you remember from a few months back. It should be in the unwritten rule book of things you never say to a woman that speculating about whether she's pregnant is totally off limits. Unless somebody sees a baby crowning, nobody should be speculating!

I'm up early because I couldn't sleep. I'm going to be regretting it later but oh well, maybe I can drag myself back to bed before Liam wakes up. I will probably end up taking a nap with him this afternoon. I've decided that I'm going to start using my slow cooker more because it makes life easier. By the time Andrew gets home around 6 I don't have much time to cook anything, it's hard to do it when there's just Liam and I. I just realized it's Wednesday so I'm off to update my signature!


----------



## mrsb422 (Dec 19, 2007)

*HeatherB* So sorry about your tumble! How's your ankle today? Glad the babe is doing well









*Sabo*







sorry mama. I guess it has to happen to all of us at one point or another. People really need to learn to keep their comments to themselves.

*Jeanine* I'll send you







: since there is no "sleepy vibes" smiley&#8230;there should be!! I'm sorry Jamison isn't sleeping; that is really frustrating.

*Sunshine*







: Oh how we've missed you!!!!







: I'm sorry about your dad&#8230;I just noticed your updated signature. I hope you're ok.







Come back when you can tell us more!!









*Katie* Thanks for starting the new thread







: Part of me can't believe we're in toddlers and another part thinks it is past due&#8230;Marty is certainly no baby anymore! I was wondering how you're magic baby ticker worked with the vbcode&#8230;didn't realize you had to update it yourself every week. That kind of stinks. I have a slow cooker and never use it which is dumb. Every once in a while I drag it back out because you're right, it is a lot easier. Especially since I'm not home!







: Every night when I get home and try to cook, Marty wedges himself in between me and the kitchen cabinets and pushes with all his might while grunting, trying to get me out of the kitchen so we can play. It is frustrating, adorable, and breaks my heart that I don't have more time for him







:

Oh, another day, another month, I can't believe it is October already! *Happy October Mama's!!*. I love the fall and Halloween/Thanksgiving - this is my favorite time of year







:

DS is such a cutie. I can't believe what a big boy he is these days - both in size and maturity. I don't know how I blinked and he was already 15 months. It is insanity!! When I'm home, I frequently tie a bandana on my head to keep my hair out of my face. He finds it wildly entertaining to pull it off my head and then try and put it on his head. I put it on for him and it is just the cutest thing. He gets this silly smile - all pleased with himself and then rips it off with this maniacal giggle. It just melts my heart. I







: this little guy so much my heart could explode&#8230;even when he wakes up at 1:30 in the morning, even when he throws his dinner at me, even when he head-butts me because he's mad&#8230;I just couldn't love him more!!

Ok, done gushing&#8230;have a great day ladies!!







:


----------



## greenmagick (Jun 6, 2006)

yeah, we're toddlers! Cian is now really running and loves to dribble the soccer ball around the front yard. He is adding more words to his vocabulary as well as giving kisses, snuggles, and high five. He is pretty good at blowing kisses too









We got new pets this past weekend, 3 rats







: Lilah and Cian both love them. Cian calls them fish









ok, question for those who have traveled with babes...

We are leaving on Tuesday and have three seats on the plane. Cian will be a lap baby and Lilah has a seat. DH doesnt want to bring her carseat onto the plane and wants to check both. Can you check the carseats by themselves? Do they have to be in something (like a bag?). I have flown before and am totally comfortable doing it myself, but I am a bit freaked about all the extras with the kids. I like knowing the rules and exactly whats expected beforehand so I know what I am doing. Is there anything special I need to know with all the new rules they have come out with?


----------



## mommajb (Mar 4, 2005)

okay, I am not sure how this is going to work but I am trying to quote from the old thread so paople can tell what I am talking about (me included).

I have no idea where I have been it has been so long. Oh yeah, I re-arranged furniture and then couldn't get the computer back online at the new jack and then Helen tried to help me and that didn't make thngs better and then dh, I mean the soccer board, decided it was time to make up all the games we missed during Ike and then Linus began throwing tantrums, and then... Wait, let me get back to these tantrums.

If I set him down he pulls up on my leg. If I do not pick him up fast enough he throws himself over backwards hitting his head on the floor. Have I mentioned we have almost all hardwood and ceramic tiles? Also, if he is crawling to me and I do not run to get him he throws himslef forward onto the floor after about 3 crawls. He has cut his chin open and bruised it badly and I don't think he plans to give it a chance to heal anytime soon.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HeatherB* 
My contacts were killing me yesterday so I switched to glasses. Judah has been SO tickled by it. He just grins at me, and if I'm holding him on my hip, will stretch around until he's looking me in the face, then grin so big! It's really funny because I can't see him well until he's right there - almost as though he knows it! Of course he's trying to snatch my glasses, too.







But I did teach him "high-5" a few minutes ago while trying to distract him from the glasses.









I can't believe all of the antics of these little ones! Singing, dancing, talking, walking! It would be SO MUCH FUN to have them all together! Crazy, loud, but fun.









Going to go off to the gym... Wish me luck!









*Heather*, I am glad the parties went well. I hope it is yummy food you don't mind eating all week.







:

I have so rarely worn my glasses since having kiddos. They get so dirty I can see better w/o them. I really want a new pair, my prescription might have changed but I am having trouble justifying the $$ given the hours of wear. I do not have a restriction on my license but I can only read signs and such when the car is stopped so I am thinking that maybe I should use them more.









I would so love to get all these babies and mothers together. What a time we would have getting to know each other IRL! Maybe a mdc convention or an LLL things will pull us all in someday.









*Falicia*, Happy New Year a bit late. Fall is such a time of renewal for me. maybe because I was born in the fall.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SweetTexasgal* 
Lucy and I are back at home with a new security system installed on every possible entry way...now to remember not to accidentally set it off. All weekend I spent trying to turn on a TV that wasn't there or log on to a laptop that wasn't there. But worse then that was the violated feeling. It was so creepy to know that someone was in my house....in my room and Lucy's going through our things and dumping them all over. I am still





















:














about the whole thing. It is going to take me a while to "get over" it. UGH!!!

Over this weekend while I was putting the house back in order I found the envelope of the messages sent with our DDC birthbeads. Reading them again made me feel so much better. I







you Mamas.

SweetTexasGal, I hope you are feeling good about the new security system and work through the violated feelings.







On a happier note, I so enjoy seeing my postcards from before the babies came into this world.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jeaninevp922* 
katie - be thankful Liam laughs when you're dancing. Jamison laughs when I tell her no. I have to get someone else (dh or ds) to do it sometimes, because she doesn't care when I do. She just laughs and keeps on doing it (lately it's been sticking her fingers down her throat so she gags














:

Linus cries when I tell him no. What a sensitive little guy. Then he gets right back to his own agenda. It is a good thing I am hardened up by years of parenting.







Actually, those hurt feeling cries just break my heart.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mrsb422* 
*Katie* Liam climbs over the baby gate??







: OMG&#8230;you ARE in trouble!

DH and I got into it again last night. .....I guess sarcasm isn't a good idea in moments like these because you can't have a rational discussion with a adult-sized infant! Grrr&#8230;men!

In LWAB news, DS whacked his head really hard at school yesterday just as I went to pick him up. He now has a giant bruise in between his eyebrows







: I am not prepared for the first "major" boo boo that breaks the skin. I just could eat up his precious little perfect face and I just cringe to know that there will be more of these bumps and bruises and probably worse being the daredevil that he is!

Katie, she is right about trouble if Liam is so successful at his endeavors. We had locks on the cabinet for a while years ago but took them off when the counters got full of everything that belonged behind those locked doors. Apparently dh and I are just too lazy to take that extra step.
















bruises - see tantrums above.

Jessica, I am sorry you and your dh find things like this. I think early parenting is so hard on a relationship. There is so much fatigue and new ground to cover at the same time. Then when the little boys (and girls) use up my patience there isn't much left for the adults in my life. Maybe this is some of it for you?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sabo* 









I missed you. Gonna keep this short b/c its bedtime. Are we here or in toddlers next month (tomorrow!!)?

We went out to dinner last night to a place in our old neighborhood that we used to go to a lot. The owner and his gf run the place. GF warmly welcomed us when we came in and said to me, "Oh, you're expecting another." Nope, just wearing lower rise jeans with a slightly form fitting long turtle neck shirt. She felt very embarrassed and I felt very fat ( :sigh: ) When I got dressed, I did feel a little paunchy, but I thought that I was just having a bad self-image day.

Almost midnight . . . good night.

I am only 4 lbs from my ultimate prepregnancy weight (which is quite an acomplishment) but I bent over to scrunch my hair today and saw my belly. I think the last time I saw one like this I was watching my grandma bend over to put on hose. People really just need to keep their mouths shut. You are beautiful and surrounded by love.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *sunshine's mama* 
WOW, when did the site change so much?????

It is so good to 'see' you!

The site not only looks different but it often feels different.

Please check in more often.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *KatieJD* 
New thread

Thank you!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mrsb422* 
*HeatherB* So sorry about your tumble! How's your ankle today? Glad the babe is doing well









Oh, another day, another month, I can't believe it is October already! *Happy October Mama's!!*. I love the fall and Halloween/Thanksgiving - this is my favorite time of year







:

Ok, done gushing&#8230;have a great day ladies!!







:

Heaher what happened?







I missed it.

Jessica, please gush, I love the positiveness.









Hi Nicole!


----------



## mommajb (Mar 4, 2005)

Sorry about the book above. Even though Linus isn't walking I agree we belong in toddlers.

How I feel about toddlers:





















:yawning:







:














:






















:


----------



## Faliciagayle (Sep 9, 2007)

kaite: I spit out my water after reading "unless they see the baby crowning, no one should be speculating!"







:

MrsB, regarding boo boos.... oh. my. Chaya had her first major (MAJOR) ouchie on Monday. I was standing at the sink washing dishes, and she was crawling over toward me, and I don't know quite what happened like if she hit her mouth on the cabinets or on the floor, but suffice to say there was a lot of blood, I was simultaneously freaking out and trying to remain calm. I realized I don't know which hospital is closest, or what to do in an emergency. THANK Gd! she is fine and stopped crying (and bleeding) within a few minutes and went happily along her day, playing and crawling and falling. And to think, this is only THE BEGINNING of bruises and scrapes. I'm gonna go gray early.

Greenmagick: You can check them alone. Often the airline will wrap it in plastic. I bought a carrying case at our local baby store because we travel so often. It's very much like this one, though I paid a bit less. I like it because you can wheel it behind you or wear it like a backpack.

I can't remember who said it last thread (or who didn't ; ) but Chaya's sleep is also just t e r r i b l e lately. I mean. Sheesh. Is it teeth? Is it walking? What gives. She doesn't want to nurse back down, or be held, or patted, or rocked. Argh!


----------



## ~Katie~ (Mar 18, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *greenmagick* 
We are leaving on Tuesday and have three seats on the plane. Cian will be a lap baby and Lilah has a seat. DH doesnt want to bring her carseat onto the plane and wants to check both. Can you check the carseats by themselves? Do they have to be in something (like a bag?). I have flown before and am totally comfortable doing it myself, but I am a bit freaked about all the extras with the kids. I like knowing the rules and exactly whats expected beforehand so I know what I am doing. Is there anything special I need to know with all the new rules they have come out with?

You have a number of options. You can check the carseat without it being in a bag, just make sure any straps are tucked in. You can check it in a clear trash bag. You can also check it in a designated carseat bag (your's) and they'll just put tags on the outside of the bag. The rules aren't anything special when flying with kids, one guardian per two children I think is the rule but there will be two of you so you'll be fine. I have found that it really depends on who's working security that day, but usually they make you take kids out of carriers when walking through security. Can't use a stroller through security either. If one of you knows ahead of time that you'll get additional screaning make sure the other has the kids when going through security otherwise they'll get screened too. I've done this with Liam and it is not fun. I've heard no water at all in sippy cups through security, but I've gone through with it plenty of times and nobody says anything.


----------



## sunshine's mama (Mar 3, 2007)

Hey mamas.

So much is going on......

Something big happened and then didn't happen and it's in my siggy if you look close. I can't talk about it right now. But I will in time......









*My father died a week after Lilah's birthday*. Out of the blue. Had just been given a clean bill of health....We hadn't seen each other since I ws 14 and we were just starting to mend the fences he knocked down all those years ago......he was gonna fly out to meet the girls.......and then he died. Had a heartattack. Apparently he had a small stroke 2 years ago....and I didn't know bc we weren't talking. Now I'm all freaked out bc that's my mom AND my dad with them. So.....I took money I swore I'd never touch out of my oldest savings and flew us out to PA for the funeral.

*Mom is doing alot better though*. She's been home for awhile and is making great strides in her therapy. She's lost some teeth bc of it all and is upset about that and Medicare doesn't pay for dentures but Medicaid does. But she's too proud to apply for it and is a year away from Medicare. I've applied for help with the bills through the hospital and they are being great about working with me. And that helps alot.

*Dp and I almost split.* I am still considering it. I'm not a roomate. He called me his girlfriend on the phone the other day and it broke my heart. We'll be together 6 years on the 20th. We have 2 children. I am more than just a girlfriend. I'd like to think so......or maybe that's just what he sees me as and will always see me as...His things are his things, my things are my things and that's just the way they are. He bought his own groceries the other day. Really??? When did this happen? How did this happen?? I was here.....while it was happening but it snuck under the radar. I don't have insurance so counseling is out. He wouldn't go anyways....

Layoffs are also looming for him so he's at the office close to 60 hours a week. I don't know if it's bc of the looming layoffs (they'd cut his whole department and outsource) within the next 2 months or because he doesn't want to be here or a bit of both. We'd lose the house if he got laid off bc his market is sooo saturated here and even though he has 14 years experience and all the certifications and then some, he doesn't have a BA or MA so he'll be entry level everywhere now.....so please cross fingers.....the layoffs would happen just before Christmas, around Thanksgiving IF they happened.....So I am just trying my best not to think about Christmas......it'll be here all too soon.....

*OK....tantrums SUCK.....brb.* I knew karma would come get me bc her big sister didn't start with them until 3.5 year old!!









My 4.5yo is giving me a run for my money and I am basically a single parent when it comes to her........her dad's way of dealing with it is just sending her in to see me....but I am so burnt out......and I've yelled way too much which just results in both of our crying. I am NOT that parent. She's just, just...beligerant. And that's an awful word to use for a child but I can't think of anything more fitting right now..It's like tiny elves climbed in her ears and sewed them shut. It's been like that for awhile but it's not getting better. I'm as GD as they come but that's not working. Time outs don't work......taking things away doesn't work. Nothing seems to be working. I thought at first it was an attention thing. But she gets tons of one on one attention.....we bake, we color, we build, we run, we dance, we learn.........She just doesn't listen and then stands there smugly. I'll do this mom IF you do this for me. Really? Where did you learn that? It's been a year of it. And I'm tired of ppl saying, "She's just 4" I KNOW she's 4. I take care of 4 year olds. My friends have 4 year olds. Their children at least stop to breathe......mine doesn't. Beligerant. Obstinante. Her tenacity will serve her well when she's older but at 4??? HAHAHA

*Lilah is a dream......*she's cranky more these days but I think that has to do with frustration that she can't do things the way she wants to. And her sister taking things away from her. We aren't walking.....she will walk while holding one or two hands, along furniture but not alone. We have 12 teeth and all the hair she was born with...no longer, no shorter. What's up with that???? She still nursing but not as much as she used to which makes me sad. She's just not into it as much as her sister was.....she's too busy exploring and such but when she does, it's long and luxurious....and still wonderfully sweet. She was nursing the other night and I had the 80s station on and she started boppin and laughing while nursing to "The Heart of Rock and Roll by Huey Lewis...." I'll see if I can post a link later to the video.....it's on my cell so I don't know if I can. We have a few words, a few signs and she understands SOOO much. I'd love to keep her this age for awhile longer. She's sooo happy and squishy and just well......you know....LOL....She has the temper that everyone else seems to have. Luckily, she's still easily redirected.......She will also eat anything you give her and want more and more and more.......









*Katie*: Congrats again!!! That's awesome about finding your original ring. Heehee on the pancakes. We eat dinner late so she's usually good right now but pancakes are a favorite here so I'm gonna tuck that away....Holy cow on your SIL being so young and on #4.

*Michelle*: We are one time a day nappers here now.....she needs the first one but refuses it preferring a late afternoon one. I am NOT ready for this. Her sister gave them up cold turkey at 2 and at 4.5 still needs one. With everything that has been going on, her schedule she put herself on got wrecked and this is the fallout...hugs. I'm sorry about hour home. I've been there...twice and I know how much it sucks and how violated you feel. My last house is the first place I felt safe in in awhile. It was all brick in the front and the door was huge and the windows on the front small....It had a key lock, a deadbolt and a slide lock at the top of the door. Same with the back door. Our new place has a huge window next to the door and small windows going up and down the sides of the door. People walking by can see in the living room easy. It only locks with a key and we aren't allowed to install a deadbolt. I'm trying to make friends with the maintence guy in hopes he will bend the rules. I am THRILLED you guys weren't home. I lived alone when it happened both times and the last time I was home......I climbed up in my crawlspace in my closet......

*Halloween*: Lilah is gonna be a froggy or a tomoato.....same pattern...different colors....







:







:

*Heather*: Did you ever mention what was eaten???

*Jessica:*







for you.....Dp and I are having similar arguments and it's just not fun.....

*Sabo*: The nerve some people have sometimes amazes me constantly....I'm sorry someone was rude like that.

*Wendi*: I am soooo sorry about Dh's layoff......I can't even imagine and I hope he finds something soon......How is Kaija doing???

*Jeanine*: Happy belated birthday. 29 was one of my best years!!!!
*
Rachel*: Yikes on all the allergies.....I hope she outgrows some of them!!!

*Mommaj*: Hi. Howdy. Whaskakin??? I had something for you and it left my brain......could you email me my total for the Tierra Farm coop from forever ago. I know that it's finally shipping bc I've subscribed to the thread but it doesn't have her paypal info.....I forget what I ordered it's been so long ago. I got banned from the TP bc of the lateness of my swap packages......I don't even know if ppl ever got them. I never complained about not getting one of mine........









I know there is more but someone is NOT happy and making it very WELL known.....gonna try to see what's wrong. Nothing I have done the past few days has worked......so there has been lots of crying while being rocked.....by both of us at times.....I just need a break and it just doesn't happen......I think I have had MAYBE 2 hours of ME time in the last 5 weeks.

I'll try to make it back later.

love and blessings to all.....


----------



## Sabo (Sep 22, 2006)

*Oh, sunshine's mama,* I am so sorry for your loss. I'm glad that you and your father were able to start mending your relationship before he passed though.







: for all that you are facing right now.

Thanks for the body image reassurance. I'm sure that the woman wasn't trying to insult; I think she just had a brain-fart. It stinks b/c I weigh about 10 lbs less than I did pre-pg; maybe if I start some toning exercises, the belly will diminish.

Aili taught me the other day that I chew gum like a cow. I was sitting in the back of the car with her and looked over to see her mimicking my gum-chewing. She was smiling and fake chewing . . . so funny.

I think she's getting ready to try walking again. The other night, she was putting on dh's baseball cap and taking a few steps here and there.

We went to a preseason hockey game on Sunday and Aili had a good time. She would have delayed reaction cheering and clapping, about 10 seconds after the crowd was cheering. She watched periods 1 & 2, took a nap during the 3rd period and woke up for OT and the shoot out (the Sabres lost though). Dh likes to watch hockey highlights with Aili on the computer, so she really cheers when goals are scored.


----------



## beemama (Mar 19, 2004)

Huge hugs, Sunshine's Mama. So sorry for your losses, and uncertainty, and feeling unappreciated. Glad Lilah is such a sweetie.









MrsB422~ yes, gentle... but it's more like "zhen-tuh", and I don't know if she knows what it means, but I always say it when we're petting the cats so she associates it w/getting to touch them.

We're in toddlers!


----------



## lactivist (Jun 14, 2005)

Oh my I am soo behind! I caught up on the other thread and this one finally. We are in toddlers! It is so bittersweet. I can't believe I won't ever have a baby again.









Kaija is 35 weeks and doing great. She is feeling pretty good and excited about her shower and blessing this weekend. She is taking childbirth classes through Doulas Supporting Teens and they are great. She is getting really excited to meet her baby. It is going to be a huge change for our family and so far it looks like Eavan won't be handling it that well.







He has already been crying about me becoming the baby's grandmother because he thought I wouldn't be his mom anymore.







He has also said he wants us to have the baby sleep in our bed. I don't think he sees Kaija as an adult yet.

I don't have time for personals right now because I have to run out AGAIN. I have been a crazy driving fool recently with Kaija working, Zaid in football and Eavan in school.







:

I am sending you all love







Especially for you Sunshine!







: I am sorry for your losses. I am surrounding you with love and light.

Toddlers ~ Dahlia is walking a LOT. You were right Michelle it was about 3 weeks after she stood alone for the first time.

Wendi


----------



## ishyfishie (Dec 20, 2006)

Just popping in--we leave for DC early tomorrow morning and will be back sometime Saturday morning. Send all the calm, easy car ride vibes you have! I think I'm more nervous about the drive than I am about the stupid exam. I just want it all over and done with.


----------



## *jeanine* (May 29, 2005)

Wow! Chatty ladies today! It's so nice to hear from everyone, even though I've now forgotten half (or more) of what i wanted to say. I'll try though:

Greenmagick - i







: rats. I had them before kids, and i really love them. I kinda want a special "rat room" where i could have some and let them have some freedom *without* all the destruction they tend to do with their chewing. Instead of the crazy cat lady, i'll be the crazy rat lady









mommajb - jamison cries when *anyone else* tells her no, but just laughs when i do it







:







. Speaking of getting together at a convention - does anyone know when (and where) the next LLL internat'l convention is? I'd loooove to go, and love it even more if all of you did too







:

sunshine - so glad to hear from you. i'm sorry about your losses.







i hope things get better with dp. thanks for the belated b-day wishes. my 29th year has been a really long one







I was 29 when ds was born, and i'm still 29







i'm not sure it's beleivable anymore, though. i think maybe i should change to 32







but i have everyone trained that i'm 29, so maybe i should stick with it a few more years







please let us know if there's anything you need, or any way we can help you







and don't be a stranger







:

sabo -







: at the gum-cowing







:

ishy - good luck, on both the car ride and the exam

ok, must go cook dinner








:







:







:







:







:







:







:


----------



## SweetTexasgal (Aug 12, 2006)

Oh my I can't believe it is October already....and I feel behind in the thread already.

Sunshine-I am so sorry for you loss.







You have been missed....welcome back.

Katie-let me know if you have any yummy slow-cooker recipes. I have one...haven't used it, but there are never enough hours in the day and would love to come home to dinner being almost ready.

MrsB-I feel much the same way about Lucy...I love her so much my heart hurts....just wish I wasn't such a grump when she is bouncing around the bed at 4 in the morning.

greenmagick-I bought one of those travel bags for the carseat 'cause we travel way to much...but you can really just use a clear trash bag like Katie suggested. I haven't had too bad of a time with security with the LO...I just really try to minimize what I carry on board and only take neccessities. It makes security easier.

mommajb-everyday feels like a step forward and a couple steps back. Everytime I see the hole where something used to be....I just get so irked and then get the creeepies that people were in my house going through my things.....time will heal.

I took Lucy for her 1 year WBC and she still has sores on her throat...







I thought for sure they would be gone by now...her Ped said she probably isn't bothered too much by it because the pain of her 4 top teeth coming in together hurts more.









Her Ped asked if she was on whole milk yet and I said No....she breastfeeds (you would think they would have this in her file) and then she proceeded to say it might be time to start weaning her and asked when I planned on it. I said I didn't plan on weaning and that Lucy would decide that herself....she gave me a wierd look. Honestly, I just don't see how this is seen as so "odd". Are they magically at the age of 1 no longer in need of the benefits of nursing??? Okay...rant over.


----------



## *jeanine* (May 29, 2005)

oy, ped's irk me with that question!! I guess that's one of the benefits of being too lazy to go (the case with dd1) and of not having health insurance (the case now.) but when ds turned one, i took him and the ped asked the same thing. when i said no he said "that's ok, my kids didn't drink milk either." it's like they have this script they have to follow with their patients, even if they themselves didn't follow it as parents. at least mine was cool, though.

so, is my three year old still a toddler? i've been wondering that. i'm not sure when toddlerhood ends.







i really wouldn't call her a preschooler, so she must still be a toddler. no wonder i'm so tired and cranky and impatient. i have two toddlers :yawning:







oh, and did i mention homeschooling is starting to make me







.

*I NEED A VACATION!*



































:








<---- jamison does this, it's sooo cute


----------



## *jeanine* (May 29, 2005)

oh, and i really really wish jamison could sleep without a nipple in her mouth. it's getting old!

(i think i'm done complaining now. thanks for listening. these are the kinds of things you can't complain about to mainstream people irl because they'd just say "put him in public school" "wean her" etc etc. it's nice to have people who understand that even though we made these choices, we still need to complain about them sometimes!


----------



## ~Katie~ (Mar 18, 2007)

Sunshine - I'm so sorry to hear about your losses. I hope everything gets worked out with DP, and I'm glad to hear your mom is doing better. Thanks for checking in with us!

Ishy - Good luck in DC!

SweetTexasgal - Today I'm making pot roast, it's fairly simple. I don't like to follow recipes usually but I will get ideas from them and throw something together. For pot roast, just chop up all your vegetables thin (I used garlic, carrots, celery, and zucchini) and layer those in the bottom of the cooker. Then add your roast on top and season with salt and pepper. I add beef stock (maybe 2 cups?) and some Italian seasoning as well. Set the cooker on low for 8 hours and you're good to go! Tomorrow I will probably make roast chicken (whole) which is even easier, just coat in alive oil and season and toss in the cooker on low for 6-8 hours. That stinks about your ped, I'm glad they didn't give you too hard of a time though.

I'm going through stuff for holiday helper today, we still have a ton of clothing that was given to us that we're not going to use. I have two huge tubs full and more stuff coming from Arizona so I have a lot to go through. Otherwise just a quiet day here.


----------



## ~Katie~ (Mar 18, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jeaninevp922* 
oh, and i really really wish jamison could sleep without a nipple in her mouth. it's getting old!

(i think i'm done complaining now. thanks for listening. these are the kinds of things you can't complain about to mainstream people irl because they'd just say "put him in public school" "wean her" etc etc. it's nice to have people who understand that even though we made these choices, we still need to complain about them sometimes!
















You're very right. Everybody needs to complain sometimes, we're not always looking for a solution. Liam's latch is getting bad because of his teeth which makes it even more painful on top of pregnancy boob pain, I'm trying to reteach him but he's soooo resistant to it.


----------



## mrsb422 (Dec 19, 2007)

*Nicole*







on Cian calling the rats fish&#8230;everything in our house is a dog or is called Marty which sounds more like mar-mee







:

*Mommajb*







: your LO sounds like he's crazy for mama!! Poor baby is all black and blue&#8230;I hope he heals quickly (and learns to wait 2 seconds for you to pick him up). They're so impatient!!







There is definitely not enough "us" time for DH and I and I certainly don't have any energy (or real interest) when there is time. I have to try harder I guess







:

*Faliciagayle* Oh, I'm so sorry! Mouth wounds are the bloodiest which we found out very early on when DS decided to try his new walking legs on a wet tile floor - splat and







: It was very bloody, very scary, and I realized I am horrible at being calm in those situations AND that I don't know where the nearest hospital is either&#8230;off to google maps I go!!









*Sunshine* Oh sweetie







, I'm so sorry about everything. I love the tomato costume idea - completely adorable. I'm here if you need to talk









*Sabo*







: at Aili and the "gum" chewing&#8230;DS does that when he wants what you're eating. He'll watch you eating and as the food gets to your mouth he opens his and then chews along. It is really funny.

*Wendi*







to you and Eavan. That had to be hard to hear. Poor little man. I'm sure he'll adjust once the baby is here. I'm so glad your daughter is doing so well.

*Rachel*







:

*Michelle*







: Don't even get me started on the whole weaning thing. I thought DS was weaning and he's down to 2-3 times a day and that's his thing for now. He's fine with it - I'm fine with it - I wish everyone else would just shut up, ykwim???

*Jeanine*









*Katie* I'm right there with you. I'm getting so sore so fast because of those darned teeth (and he sucks SO hard). I don't know when all that came about, but ouchie!!

Well today is just fabulous&#8230;AF came to visit (first one) AND I have pink eye. WTF??!! I'm crampy and grumpy and just annoyed in general. Whatever I guess&#8230;life goes on.

DS decided to get up at 5 am this morning which is when I get up to get ready for work. Then DH also decided to get up at 5 am because he "needed" to get in the shower so he could leave (he's off today and driving to PA for a car show). So there we were&#8230;all three of us&#8230;trying to get into the shower&#8230;DS screaming&#8230;DH breathing disgusting morning breath&#8230;and me with my head throbbing (and eye itching) because DS decided to whack me right across the bridge of my nose with his miniature Tonka truck last night (OOOOWWWWWWWWW!!!) I saw stars. I thought there'd be blood. Just some bruising, mild swelling, and a headache to rival many. Oh I love my life


----------



## *jeanine* (May 29, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mrsb422* 
Don't even get me started on the whole weaning thing. I thought DS was weaning and he's down to 2-3 times a day and that's his thing for now. He's fine with it - I'm fine with it - I wish everyone else would just shut up, ykwim???



How old is Marty? When ds was 16 months he really cut back on his nursing. Everyone (at playgroup, etc) thought he had weaned because they never saw him nurse. But, he did not wean. A few months later he was back to nursing a million times a day. I guess my point is you never can tell with babes!


----------



## lactivist (Jun 14, 2005)

mrsb ~ ouch! I hope you feel better quickly.

Jeanine ~ complain all you like. I go with unschooling because it is way less frustrating. The great thing is I only have one homeschooler right now. My 10yo and he is easy. Eavan is still a toddler and a preschooler all rolled into one.

Dahlia just woke so this has to be done!
Wendi


----------



## *jeanine* (May 29, 2005)

Hello?

My kids have been exposed, twice, to some vomiting thing. I'm totally paranoid. Every time some one coughs or burps or anything I'm afraid it's the beginning. I really don't want to have 3 vomiting kids. Ugh.

Other than that it's the same ol' same ol' around here.


----------



## Freefromitall (Sep 15, 2008)

What are you talking about? My little boy is so not a toddler. Nope. No way.
But, really, seriously? Already? Aw, man.


----------



## mommajb (Mar 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jeaninevp922* 
Hello?

My kids have been exposed, twice, to some vomiting thing. I'm totally paranoid. Every time some one coughs or burps or anything I'm afraid it's the beginning. I really don't want to have 3 vomiting kids. Ugh.

Other than that it's the same ol' same ol' around here.

I hope everyone is still healthy at your house.

I am being driven crazy here by all the usual suspects - homeschooling, 2 preteens, 2? toddlers, a man, a 5 year old, etc. Individually they are all wonderful, I might even find a silent movie of my life enjoyable. All together and at full volume it is sending me to the looney bin.

Sunshine I pm'd you about the tierra farms shipping.

sorry about the lack of personals, I am reading but nak and hate typing left handed. If I am not nak the monkey helps too much.


----------



## *jeanine* (May 29, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommajb* 
All together and at full volume it is sending me to the looney bin.










:


















well, no vomiting yet (seriously, we *need* a knock on wood smiley)
but, (you knew there had to be a but, didn't you?) ds seems to be getting a cold.







:


----------



## mrsb422 (Dec 19, 2007)

*Jeanine* Marty is 15 months old (OMG!) and I can always count on him nursing twice a day. Sometimes it is 3-4 times, but always at least twice. I just go with it and try not to make it a "thing" - maybe if I don't, other people won't either







: ykwim? Sending some healthy







: your way!!

Well I have pink eye still and it stinks. DS had some extra "sleepies" in his eye this morning, but I think it was a fluke - no redness, no rubbing, nothing. I'm being paranoid







: Anyway, AF didn't come to visit, that was another fluke and I am a-ok with that one







:

What I am not ok with though?...







: DS has a diaper rash that makes me cry just to even look at it. His poor little perfect tushy looks like someone burned it with acid. There is actually skin coming off in 2 tiny patches. DH and I have super-sensitive skin so I'm sure that's the reason for the intensity. He's never had a rash like this though. I gave him some Benadryl only because he had hives near his mouth too and I don't know what the heck is going on. Poor kid is teething like crazy (all 4 molars are descending at once) and his little baby bottom looks like it went skiing without pants! Please send some healing vibes our way&#8230;I can't bare for him to be in pain like that. My heart is just broken for him.

Oh, and another thing&#8230;the school gave him the wrong blanket at naptime today. I don't know how many days in a row it happened. I only noticed today because I always take it home on Friday to wash. I got his blanket back and put him in the car when I noticed the hives/bumps around his mouth and on his cheek. I'm pretty sure it is a detergent allergy. We use all those fragrance-free kinds because we're all really sensitive to that kind of stuff. I'm guessing the other kid's mom (whose blanket Marty ended up with) must use something really perfumey. I'm going to insist he sleeps on his own sheets (they use school sheets right now) and that his blanket is checked because he can't be having this kind of thing all the time. My poor little man&#8230;I hate this kind of stuff. It just aggravates me. I know mistakes happen and I'm not angry at them for that, it is just unlucky I guess that it happened to Marty and not a child who doesn't have these types of reactions







:


----------



## maylea_moon (Mar 4, 2005)

How is it October? When did our babies become Toddlers!? Time is going by too fast I tell you!

Anyway, nothing much to report on. Lila just recently started playing "pretend" with my cell phone, holding it up to her ear and babbling into it,







. Too cute. Still nursing yet she's cut down a little during the day, seems to just like to have her nursathons at night. She's gone down to nursing 2-3 times during the day but seeming to prefer more solids. Night is a whole different story though and I cherish that time with her.







:

Sunshine -







. I am so sorry for your losses


----------



## beemama (Mar 19, 2004)

only have a sec,
mrsb422... have you tried breastmilk for the pinkeye and rash? I would just dab some on the whole area and let it airdry.


----------



## *jeanine* (May 29, 2005)

:


----------



## *jeanine* (May 29, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommajb* 
All together and at full volume it is sending me to the looney bin.

so after i totally agreed with this, ds's cold got worse and he totally ran out of energy and quietly laid around for the rest of the day. full volume might send me to the loony bin, but quiet and calm scares me. i can't win. he's getting back to his old self today.


----------



## mommajb (Mar 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jeaninevp922* 
so after i totally agreed with this, ds's cold got worse and he totally ran out of energy and quietly laid around for the rest of the day. full volume might send me to the loony bin, but quiet and calm scares me. i can't win. he's getting back to his old self today.









Yes, silence is deafening also.









Here is a question for you all:
Are our babies too young for seasonal allergies?
Linus has been awful all week and he looks terrible too. He hasn't been crying today and did nap for 30 min in the car but he looks all red and swollen about the face like he has been in tears. The clingyness, the distemper, the looking at us through his eyebrows, the whinging... I suppose it could be teething but it seems like something more. He is pooping and eating normally, nursing about the same, tons at night but very distractable during the day. There is no diaper rash and no new food that I can think of but he isn't very limited (other than being vegetarian). He is just in a fowl mood, not sleeping and looks terrible. No fever either. I just hope this is short-lived for the little







(and me). There is a family history and my dad suggested this as the root cause tonight. What do you think?


----------



## lactivist (Jun 14, 2005)

Hey all! I threw Kaija a baby shower today. I will tell you more later when I am feeling a little better. It went great, I am just feeling sorry for myself.

I don't know about seasonal allergies but it seems possible.

Dahlia full on walking. She decided last night that it is her JOB to walk. Today she is going all the way across the living with stuff in her hands.









I have to go eat dinner.
Wendi


----------



## SweetTexasgal (Aug 12, 2006)

MrsB-Hope your eye is healing quickly and that Marty's bum is on the mend.

mommajb-







poor Linus. I hope he is back to feeling better quickly....it is just awful when you can tell they don't feel like themselves and you don't know what is causing it.

Wendi-I want to hear all about the shower...







Way to go Dahlia. How is it that they go from not walking to walking around like they own the place....carrying stuff around...rearranging....LOL

So Lucy, my Mom and I went to the mall this afternoon. This was my first outing at the mall with a walking LO. She refused to stay in the stroller and the ergo was a no go. She wanted to walk....no run. She helped rearrange the merchandise at The Gap...while I followed not quick enough behind her. I don't think I will be heading to the mall again any time soon.


----------



## lactivist (Jun 14, 2005)

Okay I am feeling better.







I whined to some friends and got some perspective. Kaija took a nap and woke up and told me how much fun she had and how great it all was.







:







:







: That's all I wanted.

She acted bummed at the end and then went to bed. It made me really sad and feel unappreciated. Also her dude isn't wanting a lot of people at the birth (read: my family) and I am feeling excluded and unappreciated in general. It is my problem and I am getting over it.

The shower was great, lots of people, awesome food from Costco, home and a neighbor. We played some silly shower games and gave out prizes. Kaija opened presents and we ate cake! Tres Leches!







: Tomorrow we are doing the mama blessing with just women.









Dahlia was a serious party hound walking from person to person and just hamming it up. I barely saw her the whole party. Jenabe got her to sleep and then she took a 3 hour nap.







She is now just playing and being cute. She had a nice dress on which is a great benefit of her new walking skills. Dresses don't work well for crawling but are great for walkers.









It has been crazy hectic around here with two parties getting thrown and then my SIL and her man showed up to stay the weekend.







: Someday I will breathe again. I hope you all are doing well.

Katie I hope pregnancy is going well so far. I have been thinking of you.

Wendi


----------



## ishyfishie (Dec 20, 2006)

Lucy's being a delight (read: terror) this morning, so just another brief update. The trip to DC went well overall, she did really great in the car except for about an hour or so before we got to the hotel Thursday night, when she was exhausted and super POed that she was still in the seat. The ride home was much calmer, she slept a good chunk of it and watched Sesame Street on my laptop for the rest.










The exam itself went pretty well, I feel good about how I danced, so hopefully it was enough to pass me. I probably won't get my results until around Christmas, even though they don't have to grade an exam paper for me because it was just the actual dancing section.

All in all...we're not planning any more road trips for the next year or two! Lucy was great but it's just too much time in the car seat.


----------



## ~Katie~ (Mar 18, 2007)

Wendi - I'm glad she enjoyed the shower. Thanks for checking in on me. I have to say that this pregnancy is turning out to be the exact opposite of Liam's. I started throwing up yesterday and just feeling overall wretched, I felt good up until yesterday. Now anything I eat makes me feel sick and all I want to do is sleep.

That's my update for now, sorry I didn't get to a lot of personals. I will be back when I have more energy.


----------



## mommajb (Mar 4, 2005)

Lactivist,







don't worry too much about perspective with me, I have so many whines and complaints about my wonderful life that even I can see my own ridiculousness.

Ishy, it is so great that you feel good about the test. I hear you on the car trips.

Katie,







: that you feel better soon. It is so hard being pregnant and taking care of a toddler.

Falicia and others, I need to revisit bikeriding now that they are past 1 year. I am worried about riding on roads where drivers are not used to bikes but still want to use the bike as transportation. How can I make it safer or just find the courage to do it?

I took Linus to the grocery with me and he fell asleep on the way home so dh is in the car reading while the little guy naps. I feel like I am walking on thin ice around dh. He is in such a funk that when he isn't actively grumpy I assume he is faking it and I am so upset for him otherwise. I know I cannot do anything about it really but I wish I could. That and I wish he wasn't such a grump.


----------



## Sabo (Sep 22, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lactivist* 
Hey all! I threw Kaija a baby shower today. I will tell you more later when I am feeling a little better. It went great, I am just feeling sorry for myself.

I don't know about seasonal allergies but it seems possible.

Dahlia full on walking. She decided last night that it is her JOB to walk. Today she is going all the way across the living with stuff in her hands.









I have to go eat dinner.
Wendi

Weird . . . just today, Aili finally gave in and started walking around and across the room, almost running sometimes







:


----------



## mrsb422 (Dec 19, 2007)

*Kelly* No, I didn't think of that







: What is wrong with me?? Sometimes&#8230;







I'll give it a shot on his tush today as the pinkeye is gone, but his tush is still a little red







:

*Mommajb* A doc would tell you yes, they are too young, but I have to disagree. DS definitely has seasonal allergies - there's no question.

*Wendi*







mama&#8230;I'm so glad the baby shower went well. Be gentle with yourself







: I'm glad Kaija said she was happy and that you are feeling appreciated again. This is a lot for you to handle and I know I always wonder how you do it. Adjusting so quickly and so well can't be easy. We're here for you.

*Michelle* We had a similar mall experience on Saturday night. OMG&#8230;not doing that again anytime soon! DH decided it was the "perfect" moment to get a new cell phone (he was due in his contract for a replacement and his kept shutting off on its own randomly throughout the day, so I'd agree he needed a new one). Could those places BE any slower??







: I was irate by the time we left and we decided to skip dinner out since DS was just a crazy maniac by that point.

*Rachel* My fingers are crossed for you on your dance test. I can't imagine all that time with a LO in the car - DS would lose it.

*Katie* Sorry you're not feeling well. I hope this part passes quickly and you get to the second "feel good" trimester soon!!







:

*Sabo* Yay for Aili







:

Good morning all&#8230;







. I am so pooped. DS is cutting 3 molars at once (still) and I think the 2nd is breaking through the skin right now because he was an absolute bear last night. Poor little guy. His little bottom is doing a lot better, but not 100%. I hope that clears up soon and am going to try some breastmilk on it today after I give him a bath. Hopefully that'll do the trick. My eye is cleared up and I no longer want to tear it out of my head - yay!









The weekend was weird. DS and I ran around all day on Saturday which led to the mall meltdown (posted above in Michelle's personal). Then yesterday DH got on a cleaning kick which is fine, but he made me feel totally guilty about not taking part. I got up with DS at 4:45 am, ran him to Little Gym (and participated!) at 8:45, put him down for a nap and then got to work on the quilts I am making for Christmas for DH's niece and nephew - gee, so sorry I didn't help push the vaccum







: DH's BIL died 6 years ago at Christmas time and his sister finally came to grips with cleaning out his closet (um&#8230;she got remarried last November - can you say awkward!?) In any event, like I did for Jack and the boys, I am making one quilt each with all the clothes for my niece and nephew. I didn't know BIL so that makes it easier for me to detach from the emotional part, but it is still a depressing project. Hoping to make a serious dent in it today so that I can get this done and move on. I don't like all the moapy energy in my space, ykwim?

So DS is napping (I am off today














I'd better get in the shower before I lose my opportunity!








to you all







:


----------



## mommajb (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi Jess! Enjoy your day at home.









Ishy, what will your dance test allow you to do? I am sorry if that is a stupid question but are you finishing an MFA or gaining a certification?

Linus might be starting to balance on his own so I am thinking 3 weeks to walking? Well, maybe by the end of the month. He broke the computer mouse yesterday and I felt so isolated. Dh brought me one as soon as he could but it is an old one with a roller ball in it.

I need to find a reliable way to help the babe get to sleep. The stroller isn't working anymore and we are apparently taking too long as he gets very upset before finally collapsing. Part of the problem is the whirlwind of activity for the family in the evening which he enjoys until he can't take anymore.







His appetite has returned with a vengeance and he just can't be filled up. I finally fed him peanut butter play dough (pb with enough dry milk that you can play with it) this morning. He ate 2 giant spoonfuls of pb with as much milk as it took. Not exactly healthfood but as it was natural, organic pb and allergies aren't a worry for him. At least he got some fat and protein. I hope he sleeps well and soon.


----------



## ishyfishie (Dec 20, 2006)

We're on day 3 back at home and Lucy's still adjusting to our normal routine, which means she's happy for a little while and then turns into a heaping pile of whine and misery. She's still standing herself up all the time but no steps yet--she's looked pretty close to taking one a few times though!

I'm trying to expand her diet so today she actually chowed down on chick peas with me for lunch. She had tried them before and spit them out, but she went to town on them today! Tomorrow, we're doing a playdate that's a "Vegan Lunch Club." They meet once or twice a month and I've been wanting to go but with the wheat restrictions, was afraid we'd get there and I'd not be able to eat anything. Now, though, I'm looking forward to it! We're bringing my favorite Thanksgiving sweet potato dish.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommajb* 
Ishy, what will your dance test allow you to do? I am sorry if that is a stupid question but are you finishing an MFA or gaining a certification?

Not stupid at all! I tend to be kind of vague so I don't bore everyone with all the details.







In Irish dancing, the organization I dance for requires that a teacher be certified in order for their students to compete. I took the exam back in October '06 and passed all the sections except one. If you don't complete the sections you failed within 5 years, you have to start all over again, and even though I don't currently teach or have plans to start teaching right away, the number and location of exams varies from year to year so we didn't want to miss out on a "close" exam opportunity.


----------



## mommajb (Mar 4, 2005)

Thanks Ishy, I thought maybe I had missed something. We love those details. I agree it is a good idea to keep the doors open and take the test.







: that it went well.

Linus refused chickpeas just last night which is a bit funny because he loves beans and hummus (and apparently the food processor







).

I have tickets at will call to take ds1 to see Zahi Hawass speak tonight and he is more excited than I was thought he would be.







The only kicker is that after all my moaning about ds2's sleep he will be out late at the soccer fields with the others as Alice has a game. Luckily dh is not her coach and may actually keep an eye on the little girls but Lineykins will be out in the cool night air getting all wound up. The last time I took Linus to a speaker (Jane Goodall) he was a bit of a distraction and I stood in the back hall and watched on tv.







I hope nobody misses me too much.







:


----------



## lactivist (Jun 14, 2005)

:







:







:







:







:

That is how I feel after this crazy weekend. I am trying to recooperate today and will post more about it all later. I am not caught up but will get caught up a bit later. Everything is going to happen later.









I have to get ready to go get Eavan, get Dahlia down for a nap and then take Zaid to football practice. This is just a normal, calm day.







:

Sending lots of







: to anyone that needs it.

Wendi


----------



## lactivist (Jun 14, 2005)

<-------------- Somebody made me cry! Thanks so much!







: I love it!

Wendi


----------



## Plaid Leopard (Sep 26, 2003)

hello hello hello mamas!!!!

I'm still alive- just barely surviving without internet.
I miss you all. Hope all the TOddlers (!) are doing well, and the mamas too.

I see a congratulations is in order for Katie!

I'm dreaming of number 5 but don't think that will be happening (anytime soon).

Yann is doing great. Almost walking. Very sweet and funny.

I hope to have internet at home soon so I can catch up with all of you. I can't believe how much time has gone by.


----------



## ~Katie~ (Mar 18, 2007)

Thank you, Plaid! Wonderful to see you posting again, we've all missed you! i hope you have internet soon!

Everybody must be busy busy today. I'm feeling a bit better but not sleeping well at night even though I'm exhausted. Liam is sleeping horribly which doesn't help matters. He is being very cute today and looking at books and then putting them back on the shelf. He is also being not so cute and experimenting with throwing things at me, like chucking blocks at my head. We're working on handing things to each other gently but I think he enjoys throwing things more.


----------



## mommajb (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi Plaid!







I am always so excited to hear from you. I am glad to hear things are going well and look forward to more regular pop-ins.









Gosh, things are quiet on this thread. I have a busy day ahead of me and cannot decide if I should make it crazy and add a shopping run in. OOps no, can't do it, I forgot about paper routes. So it will be story hour, LLL, 2 soccer games and the grocery store. I just want some peace.

Yesterday I kept a friends 3 kiddos while she did her glucose test. Let's just say I had a feisty 4 yo screaming, "you are not the boss of me!" when I would not let him beat up his 6 year old sister while my girls looked on thinking, "Great idea Dude. We can use this one."







What a crazy, poorly written sentence.

Linus is up and I still need a shower (it is after all only 7:15).








and


----------



## *jeanine* (May 29, 2005)

Homeschooling is driving me crazy







It should take like three hours, not all.freakin.day. I seriously want to send the kid to public school for a month so he can see how good he has it here. Of course, then I'd be on their radar screen, which is not where I want to be. And he'd be labeled ADHD since apparently he can't pay attention to something longer than a minute and a half








. I want a desk. With a seat belt









The girls and I have colds. Which doesn't add to my good mood







. And Jamison's trying to cut molars - which doesn't add to her good mood. I wish they'd just break through already!

Good to hear from you, Plaid!

Jamison hates blankets, but since it's starting to get cold at night, but not cold enough to start heating the house, I made her a "soaker sack." I shrunk a thrift store wool sweater, and made a "skirt" for her. I put it on over her longies, and I pin it to her shirt, right under her armpits. (I'm considering making straps, but that would involve work.) So it helps keep her upper body warmer, and she has another layer on her legs. It's working pretty well. And, she's turning into a heavy wetter at night so another layer of wool is a good thing.

Hope you all have a good day!







:







:


----------



## ~Katie~ (Mar 18, 2007)

I just had to post this and show you guys - It's almost finished!

http://thepetiteseat.com/

We were up almost every hour last night, I feel horrible and Liam has been a terror all day. I finally got him down for a nap a little while ago. He stayed up watching the debate with us so maybe that did it


----------



## mommajb (Mar 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jeaninevp922* 
Homeschooling is driving me crazy







It should take like three hours, not all.freakin.day. I seriously want to send the kid to public school for a month so he can see how good he has it here. Of course, then I'd be on their radar screen, which is not where I want to be. And he'd be labeled ADHD since apparently he can't pay attention to something longer than a minute and a half







. I want a desk. With a seat belt









The girls and I have colds. Which doesn't add to my good mood







. And Jamison's trying to cut molars - which doesn't add to her good mood. I wish they'd just break through already!

Good to hear from you, Plaid!

Jamison hates blankets, but since it's starting to get cold at night, but not cold enough to start heating the house, I made her a "soaker sack." I shrunk a thrift store wool sweater, and made a "skirt" for her. I put it on over her longies, and I pin it to her shirt, right under her armpits. (I'm considering making straps, but that would involve work.) So it helps keep her upper body warmer, and she has another layer on her legs. It's working pretty well. And, she's turning into a heavy wetter at night so another layer of wool is a good thing.

Hope you all have a good day!







:







:

Homeschooling is a love/hate thing for me too. I keep reminding myself that I chose this life. 10 yo dd is so hard. She is smart but slow and messy and just basically dh's daughter. She gets distracted going to the bathroom. It takes her forever to brush her teeth. She is not a mornign person. She should never be compared to her older brother, not even only in my head. He is so much easier.

Your blanket idea is intriguing. Linus hates blankets but sleeps touching both dh and I. We are also required to be uncovered for his comfort. He would also like to maintain skin to skin contact all night so topless is even better.







:

As a total aside I have been going sugar free for over 3 months? and doing marvelously - I feel so much better. I have had a couple slip-ups where I didn't know how not to eat something that was offered to me. I also am not forcing it on my whole family but I am the main one in the kitchen.







(no processed sugar so still some honey and maple syrup and have never done artificial sweeteners)


----------



## *jeanine* (May 29, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommajb* 
She gets distracted going to the bathroom.

Your blanket idea is intriguing.

As a total aside I have been going sugar free for over 3 months?

Yesterday, ds took 45 minutes to eat lunch and poop. (yes, he had to leave the table to go poop, and then come back and finish his lunch







). 45 minutes!!









If I get around to it I'll take pix of her blanket/skirt and post them. Don't hold your breath it could take a while.

No sugar!?!?!


----------



## mommajb (Mar 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jeaninevp922* 
Yesterday, ds took 45 minutes to eat lunch and poop. (yes, he had to leave the table to go poop, and then come back and finish his lunch







). 45 minutes!!









If I get around to it I'll take pix of her blanket/skirt and post them. Don't hold your breath it could take a while.

No sugar!?!?!























I am so tired of people taking so long to poop that they have to tell me about it. Eat some raisins! I do not build time into our day to take a field trip to the bathroom. Surely there are more exciting ways to spend time! The sad thing is that my mom has the same complaint about my dad.
















:


----------



## *jeanine* (May 29, 2005)




----------



## mommajb (Mar 4, 2005)

I was cleaning up the little girls room at bedtime, just straightening and collecting diapers to rinse and wash. It was so messy and I am tired and a wee bit angry. Through clenched teeth I said to dh, "I.am.so.tired." and Charlotte says, "of.poop." She was totally unprompted and cannot read, not even over my shoulder.







She always ends my day with humor.

Linus is standing up from a squatting on his own!







:

My dryer is no longer working at all.







Except that it is rainy. Please hope for







I could buy a new dryer but I also need a washer as they have both been limping since mid-2007. I do not want to part with the $$. I like nice things. I want quality. I do not want to pay for it.


----------



## First Time Mama (Jan 26, 2007)

Hello Mamas,
I was part of the September 2007 due date club, but never really posted on LWB. My little guy is doing great. Not quite walking yet, climbing and crawling all over the place. He getting two new teeth this week. He still loves to nurse, and has a good apetite for solids too. He mostly sleeps pretty well at night. I am trying to get more organized with myself and cook dinner every night, keep the house cleaner, etc. I just bought a rice cooker and am hoping to make meals with it. I am really looking forward to the colder weather and just cozying up at home and cooking warm, homecooked meals. Well, I have to kinda convince myself on the cooking thing. I am really looking forward to celebrating Christmas this year. I know DS is still to little to understand the holiday, but I am still thinking and getting excited about different holiday traditions I can start. I can't believe my little boy is growing up so fast, but I really love being his mama, and this age has been so much fun.


----------



## ishyfishie (Dec 20, 2006)

Welcome, First Time Mama!

I'm feeling very down today, not sure why it's happening just now. Lucy's been sleeping more terribly than usual, so I'm cutting wheat back out of my diet to see if that helps. I'm not sure if the lack of sleep is affecting my mood or what. She's been content playing by herself for the most part this morning, so I can't even blame it on her having a rough day! Can I whine about what I'm upset about? Feel free to skip over it, I just need to get it out and see if that helps.

I'm part of a local mommies forum that plans playdates and outings, which has been nice for us. I haven't made any "friends" but have at least become friendly with several other mamas who we see at events. Recently, a mama who I've never met who's a photographer posted on a breastfeeding thread that she was looking to do some breastfeeding portraits for a local maternity/lactation store. I PMed her back and forth a few times and the last I heard was probably 9/20, asking if we could do the following week. I was really looking forward to it because I have very few nursing photos of us, so the opportunity to have some taken was really exciting! Well, I never heard back, then saw a thread that she'd been in the hospital, so I didn't want to bother her about the photo session while she was recuperating. Then a few days ago, I saw that she had posted a thread looking for breastfeeding mamas and babies to model for this shoot and of course, she got plenty and had filled up the openings a couple days before I even saw the thread. I replied, just saying, "I'm sorry, we were really looking forward to doing this with you but didn't see the thread until today.







" She replied to the thread but didn't say anything to me at all.

I know it's her business and this wasn't something we were paying for, so obviously if she felt it was more fair to "start over" with a first come, first serve thread, that's her prerogative. I just felt like she could have PMed me to SAY that instead of just not contacting me to say she was taking a different approach, or even replying to the thread and saying she was sorry but felt this was more fair, or something. I don't even care so much about the photos, because I was worried Lucy'd be too distracted to nurse in front of people anyway, I just feel really hurt and somewhat rejected. Like I'm "new" to the site and haven't met her, so she ended up with models that are people she knows and likes and I'm left in the cold.

*sigh* I don't feel any better after typing it out, I just feel like crying.


----------



## mommajb (Mar 4, 2005)

Rachel. I myself keep longing for a group of friends that no longer exist. Well, we are all alive and friends but no longer live near each other as we are in several countries. Heck we are on several continents. New friends are so hard to make.

Welcome First Time Mama!

I need to get 2 more costumes. I am thinking Raggedy Ann and Andy for Linus and Charlotte. Ian will be some kind of monster, Alice is some Hogwarts thing (the two older ones don't really involve me in this process), and Helen is Little Red Riding Hood. I am going to 'shop local' for a dryer today. We also need a bit of winter gear as nobody can find their earbands (bike helmets over hats aren't the best).
Quite the shopping list









My mil wants a family photo of the 7 of us for Christmas and while I would also love one I have a couple of issues with doing one right now: Preteen boys are awkward and dh cut Charlotte's hair to get gum out.

I need to go stare at a certain child in hope that it makes school work get done.


----------



## *jeanine* (May 29, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommajb* 
I need to go stare at a certain child in hope that it makes school work get done.










I really want to change my siggie to







:







. That made me laugh.

Ishy -







. It can be so hard to make friends. Especially when you have to "break into" an already existing group. I've definitely felt rejected and hurt when trying to make friends, and it sucks.
















First Time Mama

I have to go to town today. And I don't want to. I'd better start getting my stuff together. Blech. Town.


----------



## mommajb (Mar 4, 2005)

Is anybody out there?

I hope there aren't any big problems. I am sure there are little ones. Dh messed and a very slow dd messed with all my plans for the day. I got no shopping done. I am not sure I want a dryer except that it is fall and we don't run the heat all that high (62ish) so it could mean laundry hanging everywhere this winter. Ugh, I hate expensive decisions.

Ishy, I hope you are feeling better.

Was town as bad as expected jeanine?

Katie, I tried to look at your website but I must have hit it at a bad time and not much was up, I'll try again later.

Lactivist, how are things at your house? Any labor premonitions for K? Does she have names picked out? Is she a cranky pregnant gal? Is she treating you with the respect you deserve?









Somebody please post! This thread is seriously short for the 1/3 of the month to be gone!


----------



## mrsb422 (Dec 19, 2007)

Hey ladies&#8230;so I had like the worst work day ever and I'm not even getting into it. It was horrible and I'm glad it is over. I had to take Marty to the ped this morning for his 15 month checkup - 28 lbs. 3 oz. and 32 ½ inches. Someone had a growth spurt! He's all healthy and all that goodness







: so I am just focusing all my negativeness on that and hoping it turns into some magical







: - yeah right







:







Anyhoo&#8230;I had a really awesome conversation with the ped. I made this super inconvenient appointment today despite having to go in late to work because of it, just so I could take Marty to this particular doc (there are 3 in the practice but we like this one best). He just said everything I wanted to hear. He only suggested the required vax's for NJ state law required by the school and said he completely understood my wanting to abstain from chicken pox and influenza (I have to check to see if the school def requires it or not). He also said the whole "breast is best" thing (am I the only one who is irritated by that statement??














and told me that he encourages BFing through 12 months and anything after that is up to Marty and me. I could sing from the mountaintops - I love this guy!! I feel so relieved. I went in there guns blazing, ya know? And it was completely unnecessary. Thankfully something went right today!!







:

*mommajb* cool idea about the pb play dough. I am not giving DS peanuts for a while, but when I do, that is certainly a fun way to introduce them!

*ishyfishie* the lunch club sounds really neat! I hope you and Lucy are able to find lots of new allergen-free alternatives







:







about the nursing photos&#8230;IKWYM. I have 1 or 2 of me and DS and they aren't the beautiful kind I'd really like - the kind that really capture how amazing the experience is, right?

*lactivist*







:

*Plaid* Oh wow&#8230;hi!!







: So glad to hear from you! Come back soon!!

*Katie* I go through the "hand it gently to mama" discussion at least once a day lately. After twenty minutes of "duck & cover" one night on the floor (after getting smacked in the face by a mini-tonka truck) I said enough is enough. He really treats it like a game and I have to give LOTS of praise when he does hand things to me gently. Hey, whatever works!

*mommajb* I have to say I did use that line a time or two on my step-dad growing up&#8230;







. What are you supposed to say, right? Kids!

*jeanine*







: at the desk with a seatbelt. That is funny! I know my mom would have said something like that when my brother was younger - he was like that when he was little. Good idea about the "soaker sack". We're having the same issue with blankets. DS loves them, but he loves to lay ON them, not under them which kind of defeats the purpose!

*First Time Mama*







: Welcome!


----------



## mommajb (Mar 4, 2005)

Jess, it's good to hear the ped visit went well. Too bad it was a rough day otherwise, tomorrow has to be a little bit better.

I am feeling a bit morose tonight. I sent Alice to bed in tears. I think she was just overtired. She had better not be hormonal! She is constantly winding up Linus (then he gets hurt) or treating Helen poorly (then she gets nasty and Charlotte gets hurt). I feel like screaming. Wait, I did scream at dh, "Would you please parent?"







Not my best moment but he did get up off the floor and do something. With that generous comment I suppose I should get off mdc and go keep house.







I hope I am done parenting for today.


----------



## ~Katie~ (Mar 18, 2007)

I feel awful, I'm still reading though.

The website isn't finished yet but it's almost there, should be done by next week. I'm super excited to see it come to life though, I really love every my web designer did with it.


----------



## Plaid Leopard (Sep 26, 2003)

at library. yann crawling away. more later?????


----------



## Plaid Leopard (Sep 26, 2003)

cool. got him latched on to the boob. nope, nevermind. now tying to type.

nak

yann took 4 steps last night. he loves to crawl away and have me chase him while saying "gotcha gotcha gotcha". Likes me to smell his feet and say " pheeeww, stinky!" then he says "tinky!"

other kids ok. homeschooling much more relaxed, not following curriculum anymore. People are friendly here, and we've met a few hs families, but I miss my old friends, feeling lonely and empty. we are still having money problems. anyway, I'm sure i will feel better once i have regular internet access







:...someday....

looking forward to catching up with all of you and getting to know new members too.


----------



## mommajb (Mar 4, 2005)

Oh - I wish I had insomnia so I could have chatted.  I am glad to hear homeschooling is going well. Why are we all so lonely? We seem like a great bunch.







We too are growing more relaxed, I jus thope my older two continue to get an education as I relax. Perhaps I should read more in that forum?

I am either nak or have way too much help at the keyboard.

Katie, here's to magically feeling better soon.







Pregnancy is so hard with a toddler around.

Feel better jeanine and kiddos! Did you find that desk with a seatbelt?


----------



## Sabo (Sep 22, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Plaid Leopard* 
cool. got him latched on to the boob. nope, nevermind. now tying to type.

nak

. . . have me chase him while saying "gotcha gotcha gotcha". Likes me to smell his feet and say " pheeeww, stinky!" then he says "tinky!"











Aili loves it when dh chases her* and when I smell her "Oooh, stinky feet!" Its all fun until she tries to shove her big toe up my nose.

*Katie,* The front page of your site looks really nice. I hope that pregnancy stops kicking your butt so hard soon.

*ishy,* Sorry that you're feeling low. I always feel for people who are new to an area or trying to start new friendships; it can be so difficult. I had a somewhat similar situation last year with the photos. A fundraising calendar was being made and I entered Aili in for a drawing to have her photo taken to be included. I used an e-mail that I very seldom check, forgot all about it, and then discovered a month too late that she had been selected for the photo shoot.

So last night, dh "gave up" on taking care of Aili while I was cooking dinner. She likes to test her boundaries, whether it be going behind the couch where there is a heater that we want to keep her away from, playing underneath the desk by the computer (occasionally with the wires), or trying to investigate an odd spot on the wall by the kitchen where we need to place some molding over a gap between the wall and the floor. Now, since she's only a toddler, she doesn't realize that we are trying to protect her. Of course, to her, its a game of "how quickly can I get Daddy off his duff to chase after me?"** When Daddy wants to watch a hockey game and just have Aili sit quietly on his lap or play independently with her toys, this game just becomes more fun. Daddy becomes so emotive and loopy and Aili LOVES that, so she keeps on going over to put her hands into the gap.

Yeah, so dinner preparation ended with dh saying that he gives up and he'll just "let her play under the house." I picked Aili up, brought her in the kitchen and tried to finish making dinner with her in one arm, standing as far from the stove as possible while stirring sauce. With only one arm, I ended up flinging sauce onto the floor and dropping a bunch of noodles all over the stovetop. Aili found this to be very entertaining. Dh came into the kitchen and took Aili out at that point. Why do I have so much more patience with her than he does? Why doesn't he ever listen when I say, "When Aili is getting into stuff, you just have to continually redirect her. Sit with her and play with her then?" I don't get it.

* & ** See, I didn't even mean that to happen, mentioning how much she likes the chase and what happened last night, but like I said, she loves when he chases her, so why doesn't he get it, really?


----------



## lactivist (Jun 14, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sabo* 

* & ** See, I didn't even mean that to happen, mentioning how much she likes the chase and what happened last night, but like I said, she loves when he chases her, so why doesn't he get it, really?

I wish I had the answers. Here I am almost 17 years of parenting under my belt and I STILL can't understand why my dh gets to be less patient, fall asleep on the couch, freak out and stop parenting, etc etc etc.

I could go on and on but just know I understand how frustrating that is for you. If I could only get my dh to be less of a pessimist I would be happy.

Wendi


----------



## lactivist (Jun 14, 2005)

Plaid ~ so good to see you here!

Katie ~ I sure hope you feel better soon. Your site is looking amazing. I hope we both get some sleep soon.

Mrsb ~ Ped sounds great! Sorry about your crappy day.

Jeanine ~ I hope homeschooling gets easier for you.

Ishy ~ that really sucks about the photos. I don't have any professional photos of me pregnant or nursing and I just don't see it happening. It makes me really sad.









First Time Mama ~ Welcome to our thread! I hope you feel right at home here.

My life is super intense right now. My dh's layoff is just around the corner and we have NO prospects for work for him. There is a good chance we could end up losing our house over this whole thing.







I really hope that doesn't happen but I just don't see much relief coming.

Kaija is due in 3 1/2 weeks. She is alternatingly super grumpy and excited. She is much less helpful all of a sudden as she can't bend and move as much. I am trying not to feel bitter and just excited. I know the uncertainty is really getting to her and she feels guilty for causing us more stress. I wish I could just wipe away everyone's stress and they could all be happy. It hurts me so much to see my dh and dd hurting.

Everything is weighing on me and I just feel so stressed. I am doing everything I can to take care of myself but it is so hard.

Dahlia isn't making anything easier. She has been absolute velcro baby and screaming and whining and not sleeping. She is full on walking and it is really cute. She is also doing a lot of signs and talking. I really wish she didn't have such an abrasive scream. It sounds like someone sawing a piece of metal.

Well it is only 8:20 and I have been up for almost 2 hours. Dahlia is still sleeping but I am too stressed to join her. I am going to go check out for a while with the tv while we still have cable.

I wish I had more positivity to give right now but my world is looking a little bit bleak. I am looking forward to meeting Kaija's baby. She has some names picked but isn't deciding completely and isn't sharing them. She is treating me very well and trying to help me as much as she can. She is a great girl and will make an excellent mother. She has grown and changed so much during this pregnancy. Thank you all for supporting me through it.

Wendi


----------



## Faliciagayle (Sep 9, 2007)

Hi Plaid!


----------



## SweetTexasgal (Aug 12, 2006)

Sounds like we are all having a rough time right now. Hugs to all. More later...as I am typing on my phone right now. Lucy and I are on the road again...last work trip of the year.


----------



## Sabo (Sep 22, 2006)

*Wendi,*







: for your dh's job situation. I work on grant-funded projects and know what it feels like to have a job end date in sight w/o a new job lined up. I haven't had that experience as a homeowner yet, but I know that it will multiply the anxiety. So sorry that you're going through that.

Aili hasn't been wanting to sleep still, but we had a busy day yesterday, so she slept well.

We went to Knox Farm State Park, looked at the foliage, sheep, goats, horses. It was a gorgeous day. Here's a slideshow of our Saturday and a walking video of Aili.


----------



## *jeanine* (May 29, 2005)

I'm still dealing with a cold. I thought it was on it's way out, but apparently it was just on it's way into my chest







At least my energy level is back up, so at this point it's just more annoying than anything.

I found a desk. No seatbelt though. At the thrift store there is a desk like the kind I had in school, where the top opens up and you store your books in it. The top needs to be refinished, but the guy said he'd give it to me for $5. I'm still thinking about it, because it doesn't come with a chair. If I can find a good, inexpensive chair I'll totally get it. Maybe I can retrofit it with a seatbelt?









It's







: here. It snowed on Friday. Not just at night, but off and on all day long. It didn't stick







:. And next week it's supposed to get into the 70s.









Jamison is good. She has a molar that's *so close* to breaking through, but just hasn't yet. She talks a lot. Unfortunately she still speaks "alien baby" so we have no idea what she's saying."







Has anybody else seen Virgo tendencies yet? Jamison is always shutting doors that are open. Cupboard doors, the pantry door even when you're still in the pantry, the dishwasher door even though you're still trying to load/unload it. And she looooves to put stuff in my filing cabinet. I find all kinds of crazy stuff when I'm trying to work - dirty socks, toys, etc. She also has some anti-Virgo tendencies, like taking all the tupperware lids out of their little holder-thingy and dumping them on the floor. DH loves that









I hope you all have a good day!







:







:







:


----------



## mrsb422 (Dec 19, 2007)

*mommajb* Sometimes men just need you to say it, so don't feel bad. Maybe your DH needed to be told to go parent&#8230;seriously, they are definitely incredibly dense sometimes. Subtle is not a word in our household at least! I hope your night got easier.









*Katie*







: feel good soon mama&#8230;we miss you









*Plaid*







: Yann sounds so sweet. The "tinky" sounds so cute!! I love their words









*Sabo*







: IKWYM - we have the same situation BAD!!!

*Lactivist* You need to let us know if you need help - we're here for you!!







:

*Jeanine*







at alien baby&#8230;we've got one over here too! He was telling my MIL a whole story today and she just cracked up which frustrated him, he threw a toy and then went on to playing in another part of the room







: I swear he and I are the same person sometimes!!







:

Not much to report here&#8230;kind of quiet today and very introspective. We went pumpkin picking with some friends and it was fun but also extremely draining. Will write more tomorrow on my day off







:







to you all







:


----------



## ~Katie~ (Mar 18, 2007)

Wendi, again if there is anything you need at all please let us know!

Sabo - It looks like you all had a wonderful time and the pictures are beautiful, I love to see the leaves changing









jeaninevp - I hope you're feeling better soon. My IL's have a desk like that and they're always trying to pawn it off on us but knowing them there is probably something broken on it that would require lots of work on my part to fix.

I started the Unisom/B6 combo on Friday and I'm slowly starting to feel normal again. Today I woke up feeling like I got hit by a truck though, my body is so sore. I swear if it's not one thing it has to be another. I had my blow-up tonight on Andrew. I was in the bathroom and Liam managed to pull a bag of crackers off the kitchen counter and pour the entire contents on the floor, somehow it's my fault of course and Andrew just left all the crackers on the floor for me to clean up. I haven't been able to do as much during the last few weeks and he makes getting his help such an ordeal. He is not on my good list right now.


----------



## maylea_moon (Mar 4, 2005)

hey mamas!

Katie - When I was pregnant with my son, Unisom was a LIFESAVER for me.

Ok, I wish I had the time to make a big long post but I'm exhausted. I do have a question though. Do any of your lo's suck their thumbs still? Lila is a MAJOR thumbsucker and now that it's getting cold out (been snowing the last couple of days) her thumb sucking thumb is all cracked and bleedy. I don't know what to do! I tried putting vaseline and lanolin on it and stuck a sock on her hand but she just got really mad at me and ripped the sock off!


----------



## HeatherB (Jan 30, 2003)

Don't know how I never got subbed here... So here we go. No time to post anymore though.
















Will work on posting soon!! It's just been that kind of month...


----------



## mommajb (Mar 4, 2005)

My new washer and dryer are here! It is so much quieter which matters because it is in a closet in my family room/living room.

Linus is walking behind a little tikes shopping cart and standing unassisted. He may be one of my early walkers.  food question: He is generally nursing and eating what we eat. He is no longer always happy to snack at the breast but I don't like having to prepare snacks or clean up from them. Any ideas for healthy, easy to eat snacks on the go (or at home?). I am just looking to add to bananas (which aren't so neat) and cheese sticks (which get slimy). I have also been making cookies from Cathe Olsen's cookbook but often fall behind demand.

After a chilly reception last week at the CSA I am dreading going again today. I think I am turning into my middle daughter. She likes to be fawned over everywhere she goes or else she determines that people are mean.

Schoolwork is proceeding well and I need to let them on the 'puter for writing and foreign languages and I am sure somebody wants to at least window shop for something.








:


----------



## ishyfishie (Dec 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommajb* 
I am just looking to add to bananas (which aren't so neat) and cheese sticks (which get slimy). I have also been making cookies from Cathe Olsen's cookbook but often fall behind demand.

I'm wondering this, too. Lucy seems to be burning out on organic O's and rice squares, so bananas are generally my fall-back food because they don't involve preparation, but she's starting (finally!) to be a little more interested in eating and I want to have a bigger range of things to keep on hand. Chick peas have been a success while at home, and of course she loves the organic, allergen-free animal crackers someone gave us at her birthday, but I feel like she needs more (and healthier) options.

She's a standing fool, but has only taken a single step once or twice unless she can grab on to one of us. We determined that she's been reacting to some juice I had over the past few weeks, thankfully not to the wheat I added back in. She used to get rashy if we gave her jarred fruit baby food that was just the fruit and ascorbic acid, so I'm not sure if she's reacting just to citrus through the juice or to the ascorbic acid that was in it. I was drinking such a tiny amount, but alas, once I stopped, her poops are back to normal and TWICE in the past few nights she's gone 4 hours without nursing! The rest of the night is 2 hour chunks, but that initial 4 hours is so...SO...beautiful.







:


----------



## *jeanine* (May 29, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *maylea_moon* 
Do any of your lo's suck their thumbs still? Lila is a MAJOR thumbsucker and now that it's getting cold out (been snowing the last couple of days) her thumb sucking thumb is all cracked and bleedy. I don't know what to do! I tried putting vaseline and lanolin on it and stuck a sock on her hand but she just got really mad at me and ripped the sock off!









My dd1 is still a thumbsucker (she's 3 1/2), but her thumb has never gotten cracked or bleedy. Although she will switch thumbs so maybe that is why. I'm sorry I can't be any help.

*snacks* - my fall-backs are cheerios and cheese and crackers. I'm no help there, either.


----------



## beemama (Mar 19, 2004)

probably no help with the snacks, either... it's o's, cheese... how about finely sliced apples?

mommajb~ i'm behind here, again... i didn't get a chance to reply earlier...it's no wonder where your daughter got her sense of humor, you are always cracking me up.

Ruby is really funny, too... it's the way she toddles around... waving her arms at the whole world, like she's saying "I'll take it ALL", and the really expressive looks on her face. She also warbles & coos a lot.

KatieJD~ hope you feel better, pronto! I can not imagine going through that while chasing a toddler!

Ruby is a wakeful babe, better run.


----------



## lactivist (Jun 14, 2005)

Thank you all for your kind offers of help. I have no idea what anyone can do to help other than just be here to listen occasionly which you all are great at.









Things are doing well here right now. I have a mellow day today and am just enjoying it. Dahlia is napping right now. She is toddling all around being so cute. She babbles and talks and signs and just cracks us up. She says "quak quak quak" all the time now. I say what does the duck say and she reponds with quak quak quak.







:

Congrats on the new washer and dryer!









Snacks ~ I am not much help. We do veggies sticks from Trader Joes. They are like french fries a bit. I also do Puffins and Snapeas or apples as to go snacks. At home we do all the messy stuff.









Kaija is due in 3 weeks!























Our house is going to change so much. My world is going to be new and different. Crazy, just crazy!

Jenabe and I had a huge fight this weekend and then a long talk. I balanced our checkbook (5 months worth







) and we got our budget set and we are moving forward as best we can right now. He got his resume together and is working hard on getting a job before this one ends. We are at least on the same page now and working together. Phew!

I am going back to sitting on the couch watching tv.









Wendi


----------



## HeatherB (Jan 30, 2003)

Wendi, I can't believe she's due so soon! I keep checking for updates, almost as though you yourself were about to give birth!







I was thinking last night that at least YOU won't have trouble getting to a computer to update us when the time comes (other than being busy with the new baby and taking care of the new mama!







). So glad the party and prep is going well.









I've had more and more baby bug lately. Not enough to think of another one SOON, but I have had the thought that in 6 months I might be ready to be pg.







I dunno if that's true, though, and at this point, it's not even possible! I really do love breastfeeding-induced amenorrhea!







And in the past it has taken at least 6 months of cycling to get pg again (a lot longer with my longer-nursed DS, lots of anovulatory cycles). So we'll see! My big boys really want a sister, still, and I really want to give them one!

Judah is just amazing though. For as much as I wanted a daughter, I am so thrilled with the little guy I got!





















He may be into everything and constantly on the move, but he is SO sweet! Happy, loving, just so awesome!







It's really incredible how *different* three boys in the same family can be! They're all wonderful, but his personality is so unique. Just want to squeeze him all the time!







(And smell that still-wonderful breastmilk breath!







)

I think he has allergies, though.







He had an awful rash and stools last week. I don't think it's teething, but I'm not sure what it was from. So I'm guarding his diet more closely, but that means he's not eating much. And he LOVES to eat!! So I need to get some testing done, I think. I'm going to call a pedi's office nearby that I hear does the delayed allergy testing, as my pedi's office didn't respond much when I asked about allergies.

Okay, gonna try to catch up on more stuff! It's just been crazy... but we're surviving! Hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## SweetTexasgal (Aug 12, 2006)

Hello Mamas-Lucy and I are back at home and glad to not be on the road for work for the rest of the year. We will be going in December to NC for a mini vacation...but I think we should enjoy that. She is such a good traveler.

Gonna vent for just a bit here. Since I am such a frequent traveler I am a member of one of the airline clubs and we spent some time in one of the club rooms this morning as our flight was delayed. It was the most male-centered club room I had ever spent time in. You could have your shoes shined, a sportscoat pressed, but was there a changing table in the women's restroom....or a family changing room for that matter???? NOPE!! So I took Lucy into one of the office cubicle areas and plugged my laptop in and threw down her blanket and changed her on the desk. I then proceeded to nurse her as people walked by doing double takes. I am not asking for the Taj Mahal...just give me something to work with...please. I think I will write a letter...if I find the time....Okay...vent over.

Snacks-Lucy loves veggie straws from Whole Foods. I think that are the same things that Wendi is talking about (Veggie Sticks from Trader Joes). Other then that it is organic string cheese when we are out and about. The other day I had some left over roasted turkey and I sliced it into sticks about as big as my pinkie and she was all over them....diappeared in minutes.


----------



## mommajb (Mar 4, 2005)

Hmmm, I'll have to look for the veggie sticks. We are going to my mom's this weekend and there is a Trader Joe and Whole foods there. I suppose cheese sticks nd bananas are counteracted by the breastmilk and apple slices so he will comtinue to poop.









Ds 1 turned 12 yesterday. What a day. What a boy.









Wendi, we expect constant updates on the impending delivery.







:









I need to go begin my day, people are getting frustrated with me here.







:


----------



## ~Katie~ (Mar 18, 2007)

Michelle - That stinks about the club room, I would probably write a letter as well. Where are you heading in NC?

Feeling somewhat normal though I still have my moments. I like food again so that's a plus. We're going on a volksmarch this weekend and get free stines so that should be fun. We also need to get busy on decorating our house for Halloween. I am so far behind on house work and laundry I don't even know where to start.


----------



## *jeanine* (May 29, 2005)

what's a volksmarch?







: and I'm glad you like food again.

wendi - i agree. definitely keep us posted on any delivery news.


----------



## ~Katie~ (Mar 18, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jeaninevp922* 
what's a volksmarch?







: and I'm glad you like food again.

wendi - i agree. definitely keep us posted on any delivery news.

It's part of Oktoberfest I guess, it means "people's march" in Germany. Andrew did them a lot when he lived there. They're basically outdoor recreational walks, they give out free beer and beer steins though I won't be partaking in the beer.


----------



## Sabo (Sep 22, 2006)

Real quickly, has anyone else noticed that we can stalk one another in real time on MDC now? I was just looking for a post that I had written and realized that the public profile has changed. You can see the specific forum that a person is reading at any given moment. Weird.


----------



## ~Katie~ (Mar 18, 2007)

Sabo - I think there was a way to do it before but it was a little more complicated, I remember doing it to myself a while ago.


----------



## mommajb (Mar 4, 2005)

You ladies need to stop running such tempting co-ops and come back here to chat.









the report on my day







but in a good, busy way. I got tons done though the little guy seems particularly needy lately. I wonder why?


----------



## SweetTexasgal (Aug 12, 2006)

They have caught 2 of the 3 guys that broke into my house. Apparently one of the individuals lives in my neighborhood with his parents and has been scoping out house for a while. They hit 4 houses in 1 week. Their greed was their downfall as one was caught in the act....the other 2 ran. The one that was caught has confessed and gave up the names of the others. One guy is still on the run. So far they were able to recover a couple of my items, but the $ is long gone and my laptop is still a no-show














I loved my laptop.

Katie-We will be going to Asheville to stay at the Biltmore for a couple of days and then on to Greensboro and Highpoint. First part of the trip is fun and 2nd part is work-ish...but still should be fun as we have never been to NC and I am looking forward to it. What part of NC are you in. I think we will be there the 1st or 2nd week in December.


----------



## ~Katie~ (Mar 18, 2007)

Michelle - I'm so glad they were able to catch them! It really seemed that it could have been someone in your neighborhood since they did it while you were gone, they would have had a chance to scope everything out ahead of time. I'm glad they were able to recover some of your things, does insurance cover the other stolen items?

We live in central NC toward the coast, so you'll be on the other side of the state from where I am. Asheville sounds like it would be lovely in December, we are looking for a vacation place in the spring so you'll have to tell me all about it!


----------



## lactivist (Jun 14, 2005)

Oh my! I wish I was just doing co-ops. Eavan is sick sick sick. Right now he is mid advil and talking my ear off but without advil his fever is 103-105.

I got zero sleep last night. Dahlia is sick too and waking every 30-60 minutes. Eavan was up from 2am to 7:30am and then back up at 9:30. I got about 2 hours of broken sleep last night. I am in desperate need of shower with no hope of one anytime soon.

Dahlia is sick, teething and learned to do the nursing sign so we have been nursing every 20-40 minutes during the day and a tiny bit longer at night. I am over it. I have been having a hard time getting anything done because Dahlia wants to be held constantly.

I have been busy working on cutting all our expenses, redoing our budget, balancing the checkbook, coming up with clever ideas to make money and generally just freaking out about Jenabe's upcoming job loss. We are working on his resume and he has been submitting it everywhere. We are really hoping he will get a job lined up so he doesn't have much time off.

So my life is a bit overwhelming right now but I am keeping a good attitude in spite of it all.

I will definitely keep you updated on any baby news. So far we are in a holding pattern. She is due in 18 days and seems to be doing pretty well. She is barely even swollen after walking around all day. ah to be 16! She is at the midwife right now so if there are any updates I will let you all know.

Wendi


----------



## ~Katie~ (Mar 18, 2007)

I just need to complain about something. It seems like every Army event we're invited to is always at night and too late for me to bring Liam to and I'm getting really tired of it. Next week Andrew has a hail and farewell ceremony to welcome him into the division and say goodbye to those who are leaving, apparently the people who organized it are childless because they schedule it for later at night but insist that everyone bring there families. I'm so tired of hearing "but whyyyy can't you gooooo"? when I have to decline these events. I would really like to be included in things and be able to bring Liam as well and it stinks that others aren't considerate of scheduling things in a way that work for families with children, but then make a big deal when they hear that I am unable to go. I understand that they don't have children and don't get it, but at least listen to some feedback and start scheduling things at a decent hour, ya know? Every unit we've ever been a part of has been this way.

The crappy part is that Andrew doesn't understand my frustration because he never has to miss an event, so he really doesn't feel any empathy for me.

Ugh.

Wendi - I hope DH is able to find work soon


----------



## mommajb (Mar 4, 2005)

Wendi, I hope people are feeling better at your end and that you are sleeping as I type.









Katie, I surely understand. Dh is out at a play with three kids and I am home with two little sleeping angels. It is especially hard as I don't think that any random teenager can parent my nurslings to sleep. I am preaching to the choir here I know but is meant YEARS of this for me.









Michelle, I hope knowing who it was and such helps you feel safer at home. The Biltmore is beautiful during the winter holidays - enjoy!

Random ridiculousness - my kids debated at lunch over which body parts Lowly Worm does and does not have. I swear they can argue most any point.

THey are home, gotta run unlock the door.


----------



## Plaid Leopard (Sep 26, 2003)

Hello again.

This time I am at the library without children.

We have been having beautiful fall weather. Sunny but cool. I hope it lasts. Apparently it is normally raining and cold this time of year.

Yann is officially walking! He can even go from sitting to standing all on his own. He still mostly crawls though. He has a little wooden cart that he loves pushing around. It is very cute.

He likes to eat but doesn't eat a lot. Bananas, apples and bread are his favorites. He likes to share my wheat bran cereal with me, and he really likes plain yogurt with a splash of maple syrup and some oats (raw) mixed in. He does not like potatoes (except for fries), will eat carrots and broccoli sometimes, frozen peas, pickles...

I had an overwhelming week. I just need some time to myself and dh doesn't really get that. I guess I need to demand it because he certainly isn't offering - until he comes home to find me crying while setting the table for dinner.

I have met some very nice people though and I am certainly thankful for that.

Well, I am about out of time here. I hope to be able to catch up with everything soon.

Happy Saturday all







:


----------



## maylea_moon (Mar 4, 2005)

ukeukeuke

ugh ugh UGH!

So, 2 nights ago was one of the worst nights ever! 4 year old DS still co-sleeps with us and DH and I were awoken to the sound of him vomitting all over the bed at around 3am. Poor thing! So we got him all cleaned up, changed the sheets, etc...gave him a "barf bowl" in case he felt like he needed to throw up again, etc. So as soon as we're drifting off back to sleep, we bolt up to the sound of LILA vomitting everywhere! *sigh* They both were throwing up all night long and we got pretty much no sleep. Luckily the sickness seems to be gone now although Lila is still having diahrea.

Lila's thumb is still cracked and bleedy but getting better. I keep a bandaid on it with aquafor at all times but like i said before that makes her angry so since she can't suck her thumb she is CONSTANTLY on the boob at night and when she's full she gets angry when milk comes out! (i have a ridiculous supply of milk even at 14 months pp).

all i want is a better thumb for lila, and some rest! lol.

hope you all are doing better than us over here.


----------



## lactivist (Jun 14, 2005)

Ay, yi, yi! Eavan has been sick, sick, sick since Weds afternoon. He has had a fever for the most part since then. He doesn't really have much symptoms except a stuffy nose, body aches and a fever. If he isn't better by monday I am taking him to the Naturopath. His sleep schedule is all thrown off and he has been up in the middle of the night for days. I am so tired and my neck has seized up so now I am in pain too.

Katie I feel you. I often get stuck at home for the evening events. We are trying to go to my bff's 40th birthday party tonight. I really hope we both get to go. Kaija is babysitting for us and I really hope it all works out.

Dahlia has been so busy doing signs and talking. Yesterday was a great day with her. I caught a pee on the potty in the morning when her diaper was dry after she woke up and then she actually asked to go on the potty later that day. She had a dry diaper but was patting it and I asked if she wanted to use the potty and she got really excited. I sat her on the potty and she peed!







: I guess all the EC we did in the early months stuck somewhere.









Now I am starting to have fantasies of no babies in diapers anymore.

Michelle ~ I am so glad they caught the two guys and hope they catch the other one soon.









My dh and Kaija went out to the csa farm to get our pumpkins today.







I hope they got good ones!

Wendi


----------



## mrsb422 (Dec 19, 2007)

*Katie*







mama&#8230;be gentle with yourself. You know, I always marvel at how you get so much done AND keep up with such a spirited little boy AND run your own business. It is so much and you are incredible







. I'm sorry things with your hubby are a little rough right now, but I am sure this will pass.







for feeling good and having a peaceful week!

*Alia* DS is a major pacifier sucker. I am trying to break him of it. I thought I could do it cold turkey, but not without letting him CIO and I can't do it. All principles aside, I can't let him cry like that. Maybe that makes me a bad mom, but if that's the case, then I'll wear my bad mom badge proudly! I've been letting him fall asleep with it and then taking it away after he's asleep (if I can pry it out of his mouth) because if I try and lay him down without it, he sucks all 4 fingers on his one hand!! IDK how you do it with thumbs which was my reason for giving into the pacifier even though I regret it. I hope her thumb feels better even if she doesn't stop sucking it. That's got to hurt!

*HeatherB*














IDK how you get everything done either! You're everywhere all at once so don't beat yourself up about posting. I think we're all kind of getting that way!

*Mommajb* I'm a big fan of the Earth's Best organic snacks: crackers, cookies, graham sticks. They are much less messy and super easy on the go, plus they're organic and as healthy as any of that stuff is going to get. Also DS just discovered celery sticks which are great for teething, especially when they're icy cold out of the fridge!

*Rachel*







: for 4 hours at night&#8230;that's great!!

*Wendi*







You and Jenabe should be so proud of yourselves for getting to the same page like that. It takes a lot of strength, determination, and maturity to be able to do that. I hope this will make the journey forward for your family a little less stressful. You're on my mind always and I hope Kaija is feeling great at this last stage of pregnancy. It is an uncomfortable, but exciting time.

*HeatherB* I hear ya on the baby craving







: Every time a new one is born or a friend gets PG I get the itch, but I keep it to myself because I know if DH even thought I was on board with having #2, he'd jump on the chance before I could change my mind.

*Michelle* TOTALLY right a letter! That is just ridiculous







: I think it is awesome that you can bring your LO with you on your business travels. I tell them at work I'm "grounded" for the time being (at least the next 5 years) because I can't bring DS with me. The working mom is so not a new thing and these places need to get out of the Stone Age already! I'm so glad they are making headway on catching your burglars. That must help you rest a little easier.

*Katie* Well you could move to our base - our hail & farewell ceremonies are in the middle of the day







: That really does stink. Some people just don't get it. DH is on his way back from Vegas as we speak&#8230;speaking of someone who doesn't get it!!







:

*Plaid*







mama&#8230;ikwym. I hope your DH gets it sooner rather than later. My DS doesn't like potatoes either and it is just so strange - we're mostly Irish, German and English&#8230;hello?! He would have starved to death in the age of his ancestors









*Alia* Yuck on the vomiting - that is just the worst! Glad to hear everyone is on the mend though&#8230;oh boy.

Ok, you all need to keep your sickie vibes to yourself







: I just got done saying how Marty's been healthy ever since he switched to the new daycare over a month ago and now I'm going to jinx myself since I just signed in here







:

Anyhoo&#8230;we just got back from Little Gym a bit ago and they want to move him up to the next age group even though he's 2 ½ months too young for it. IDK what I want to do







: He's definitely too far ahead for the group he's in right now, but the next class is mixed and goes from 18 months to 3 years (I think) and that makes a big age gap. There are definitely some kids at his speed, but they all seem to bring at least 2 adults with them, so 8 kids plus 16 adults equals way too many body parts flying around the gym! Marty was a little overwhelmed by all the people I think. I may try it next week and then make a decision - IDK, what do you all think? I know he thrives when he's around older kids because he's trying to keep up and he's really happier with a challenge. I am not pushing him - I swear I will never do that. I just know he is enthralled by watching the "big boys" run, jump, and play, yk?

So I got my first PP AF this week. It has been pretty miserable. I went off the minipill 45 or so days ago and it just showed up 7 days ago. I'm done today and am grateful. I've had diarrhea every day and that has been miserable. IDK if this is normal or not, but I had excruciating cramp-like pain underneath my c/s scar from about day 3 on (heaviest day). I had endometriosis and my OB/GYN told me that having a baby should buy me some symptom-free time for up to 5 years PP. Maybe this is all complete malarkey, but I have hope, hence the decision to stop filling my body with hormones and let it do what it was made to do.

So, I also interviewed and accepted a new position at work this week. I have 4 days to train my replacement (yet to be named














AND move into my new office. It is a promotion for me so I am really psyched. I've been with the same group for 8 years and at 27-years-old I was having a crisis thinking this would be what I do for the rest of my career - very scary thought. So the change of pace and environment and people will hopefully be a positive one. I, of course, have anxiety over making friends since it is mostly women and I work presently mostly with men. I had a convo with my mom about this today and this is the disappointing conversation we had:

*Me:* I'm a little nervous about getting along with people; women can be hard.
*Mom:* Just don't be weird.
*Me:* I don't know what you mean.
*Mom:* You know what I mean - don't talk about that mothering board, or anything organic, or God the fact that you're STILL breastfeeding. People will definitely think you're weird if you do that.








: I am so disappointed. I know she will never get it, but honestly, she just gave her child (me) advice and that advice was not to be myself. How damaging is that???? OH well, I am a professional and I can't remember the last time my boobs came up in a conversation at work - I mean really.


----------



## SweetTexasgal (Aug 12, 2006)

Breastfeeding used to be oh so much more enjoyable before the appearance of the top teeth. I really don't need to re-live getting a tattoo 6 times a day.


----------



## mommajb (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi *Plaid*.







It's nice to log in and see you around more. How great that you have met people. Time to myself on a regular basis is so important. I am getting it in the early am right now but when I don't, well, dh knows it and wishes I did.









*Maylea*, I hope there is much less vomit in your life right now.







: Have you tried lansinoh on the thumb?

*Wendi*, I have those diaper free dreams too.







Too bad I haven't pursued ec. I'll see late parts of 2010 before I see a diaper free day.









*MrsB*, I just got back from my parents so your conversation with your mom made me giggle. I took my mom to whole foods and got her some energy bars with protein and w/o shellac in the ingredient list. You do not want to know what she was eating.







Then my dad saw some of my groceries in the trunk and he couldn't stop carrying on about them all. They buy some quality food (mostly meats) and much of the rest is so processed and disgusting.


----------



## maylea_moon (Mar 4, 2005)

mommajb - ooh! lansinoh! i had not even thought of that. i have a huge tube of it leftover from those early days of breastfeeding too. her thumb is a lot better, but still ouchy, i will try it.

i thought the sicky fiasco was over but now DH is in bed trying to recover from vomitting all night. he gets sick the worst out of all of us. ugh i hope i don't get it. the kids are better although lila is teething like crazy so she's been pretty dramatic (or i should say, more dramatic than usual) she is my little drama queen,


----------



## lactivist (Jun 14, 2005)

Plaid it is great to see you around!

Mrsb congrats on the new position.

Alia I hope that everyone stops puking and gets well quickly. I hope the Lansinoh works, seems like a great idea.

Mommajb I hope all is well in your world

Katie sending you a big









Everyone else I am sending you lots of







:

Dh and I went out to my bff's birthday party. It was so GREAT!!







: We stayed out until 2am and had so much fun. We danced and played pool and chatted with great people and I drank a bunch and just had so much fun. It was nice not to think about anything for a while and just enjoy. Kaija and Gravity watched all the kids.









Kaija is big big big! I am getting so excited about her baby. It is so weird to be expecting a baby here but not be pregnant. It is totally surreal. I see a tiny baby and remember one is coming soon and I get so excited.

Only 16 days until her due date. I think she will go over. My prediction is 11/11.









Wendi


----------



## Faliciagayle (Sep 9, 2007)

Hi everyone! Phewwww - it's been crazy. It's the Holy season on the Jewish calendar and it's been non stop since the end of September.

It's







: here. So far, I have resisted the heater but I feel my days are numbered.

We just got back from NC. Little Chaya was the flower girl for a wedding!
So adorable.

Hope you are all well. Hugs and healing to those who are not

alicia


----------



## mrsb422 (Dec 19, 2007)

*Wendi* I hate due dates because they make the waiting impossible!! I think we're all really excited to see Kaija's baby when it gets here (I know I am!!) Sounds like you and DH had an awesome time - that is great.

So I had a major blow out with my step-mom yesterday on the phone. Parents!







: I am seriously considering calling my dad and asking him to get control over the situation since clearly he checked his man parts at the door when they got married! Grr. I am so hostile right now I could make a nuclear explosion.

In any event, DS is an angel who unfortunately took a pretty hard tumble off a kitchen chair onto the tile floor this morning. We were making cookies and he slipped while trying to grab something on the counter. I feel horrible







: He's ok, I just feel bad, yk?


----------



## mommajb (Mar 4, 2005)

Soccer is over!! I am free! Seriously, My family loves it and it is great for them but I has taken dh's time 7 days a week most weeks. This is in addition to his regular full time job. I miss him. I miss help in the evening. It has made for some very long days. It generates a ton of laundry and showers.

I made a great soup tonight - Thai red curry with butterut squash and spinach. Not one single child is in bed yet. I am in my jammies and ready myself. Linus did not sleep well last night and he had better just conk out tonight because those ar emy plans.

I'd love to see phtos of Kaija (and her belly) and of Chaya at the wedding.

Mrsb, I missed that you got a new job (I must already be asleep). Congrats. I hope it goes smoothly. How is Marty after his tumble? What are you sewing?


----------



## mrsb422 (Dec 19, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommajb* 
Mrsb, I missed that you got a new job (I must already be asleep). Congrats. I hope it goes smoothly. How is Marty after his tumble? What are you sewing?

Yay for no more soccer...I can sympathize. My brother played in every available baseball league growing up and if I had to sit through one more game I thought I'd lose it!!

Marty is much better, thanks. He's had a couple good ones today since we went to the park this afternoon and though he did great going down the slide, he kept falling trying to get up the 3 stairs (it's a kiddie slide).

I am presently sewing a memory quilt for my neice and nephew (they're father died 6 years ago and the kids are only 10 and 7) out of their dad's clothes. Once I got the machine out for DS' Halloween costume, the projects just keep coming. Next on deck...training undies!!


----------



## mrsb422 (Dec 19, 2007)

Ok, so my son is brilliant...I know, I think that anyway, but seriously...I am still in shock.

Yesterday we went to Babies R Us because I wanted to get a child friendly white noise machine so I don't have to keep freezing DS out of his room with the fan/air conditioning on now that it is 40 degrees and lower at night. I saw, while there, one of those toilet seats that sits on top of the regular toilet. It happened to have Dora the Explorer on it and DS kept yelling, "Dora! Dora!" so I bought it. We have a stand alone one right now, but the thought of cleaning it once he starts training makes me cringe.

Anyway, I put it in the bathroom and didn't really think much of it. I sat him on it yesterday and he didn't want to sit down because he kept looking at the pictures and saying Dora. So I gave it about 2 min and then said forget it. Today we were playing in the livingroom on the floor and he started dragging me by my hand so I got up and he led me to the closed bathroom door.

Me: What?
DS: Dora! Dora!
Me: You want to see Dora?

I opened the bathroom door, we went in, he proceeded to put the Dora seat on top of the closed toilet lid.

Me: You want to go pee pee's on the big boy potty?
DS: Dora! Dora!
Me: Ok, you can go pee pee with Dora if you want.

I put him on the potty. He pointed at Dora on the seat, said Dora, looked like he was concentrating and then...miracle of miracles...he peed!!! OMG!!!







:







:

I AM SOOOOOO EXCITED!!! He immediately reached for the toilet paper that he isn't supposed to touch since he knew it was for going potty and I let him dry himself off (my husband would kill me







). I picked him up and started jumping up and down, screaming, kissing him, and he just giggled hysterically.

This is just incredible! I am still on a high! Even if it doesn't happen again for months, I just am so amazed at him - every day is a new surprise and I had to share







:








to you all!!


----------



## mrsb422 (Dec 19, 2007)

Since I haven't photo vomited on you all in a very long time







: here's a link to some new stuff I just took over the weekend of Marty with my mom and sis at a park in the town where I grew up: Click here

Love ya!







:


----------



## ~Katie~ (Mar 18, 2007)

MrsB - That's fantastic! There is a window starting around his age where potty learning comes very naturally and it isn't unheard of in other parts of the world for babies to potty learn before the age of 2 through the use of EC. Definitely continue to offer while he is enthusiastic about it during this age window! There are a few good cloth training pant patterns out there, two that I really like are Stellar Transitions and Ditto Daddy.

Wendi - Woohoo for having a fun night out! I'm sure it helped to recharge your batteries and relax with friends.

mommajb - Here's hoping that you and me both get a good night's sleep tonight!

I'm doing alright here, feeling good but tired. I met the midwife I'm going with (can't remember if I said that already) but I don't have an official appointment until I'm 14 weeks. I really like her and she's hand's off and very relaxed so that's good with me. Sleep has not been good here either, the last few nights Liam has been waking up and refusing to go back to sleep. I'm hoping this is a short-lived phase. Now that early voting has started people are becoming a lot more hostile here and have started slashing tires and heckling and protesting, just being over-all ignorant. I'm sad to say it but I'm finding more and more reasons to dislike living here and very few reasons to enjoy it


----------



## SweetTexasgal (Aug 12, 2006)

Hi Plaid-I look forward to hearing from you more.







Hope your DH gets that you need some "me" time.

MrsB-Congrats on the new position. I hope Marty is feeling better after his spill. Lucy is absolutely climbing on everything and it is freaking me out...if I were a cat I would have spent all 9 of my lives already.

Wendi-how is the waiting game going with Kaija? How is the waiting game going with you? I just remember being so ready two weeks before birth that I was wishing for it all the time.

Katie The 2nd trimester isn't too far off and I hope it brings you energy and a break on the icky feeling. Isn't it awful that people can't vote and have an opinion without feeling that they need to ridicule others for their opinion.

For the last week or so Lucy had become more clingy. It is almost like another round of separation anxiety...but I am never apart from her...I might walk to the back of the warehouse while my Mom watches her and she flips. It is getting old...







I can't wear her all day...as it is my hip is killing me from constantly toting her around. Please tell me this too will pass.


----------



## mommajb (Mar 4, 2005)

*Mrsb*, I share our pride in toileting.







I usually break out the camera and have photos of my children using/pretending to use the facilites. Hopefully, I'll be able to follow your link soon. I have intermittent computer issues.









*Katie*, I hope you got some sleep and are feeling better. I have found it is not so much the geography as the people I meet and the experiences I have. Does your midwife offer any group activities like prenatal yoga or a centering appt? Like-minded people make all the difference for me.









*Michelle*, do you have a back pack? It might be more comfy. Sometimes just giving in for a few minutes and stopping to be more present calms Linus down. I have a tendency to get very busy and be present in body and not in mind.







:And the ever present wisdom that good or bad, this too shall pass.

*Wendi*, I am thinking about you. Take care of yourself during all this turmoil.







:

Off I run...


----------



## SweetTexasgal (Aug 12, 2006)

Mommajb-I think you might be exactly right. I am there physically with her all day long, but I am at a constant "run" all day long. On the days where I just get down and play a little more she is so much better...thanks for the heads up. I use an Ergo and I can wear her all day long on the front and it not bother me, but when I put her on my back it kills my hips. I don't know if I am wearing her wrong or what....but after wearing her on my back I am all out of wack for days.


----------



## Faliciagayle (Sep 9, 2007)

MrsB:







:







:







: yay for potties!

katie: hope you're feeling better

Wendi: How's Kaija?

Wanted to share some pics of Chaya the Flower Girl


----------



## ~Katie~ (Mar 18, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommajb* 

*Katie*, I hope you got some sleep and are feeling better. I have found it is not so much the geography as the people I meet and the experiences I have. Does your midwife offer any group activities like prenatal yoga or a centering appt? Like-minded people make all the difference for me.










I'm sure you're right, I'm just not having the greatest experience here with the people I encounter. My midwife is underground so she doesn't do activities like that, there are potlucks that the other midwife has a few times a year though. I'm just kind of biding my time until we move somewhere that I know we'll be surrounded by like-minded people.


----------



## *jeanine* (May 29, 2005)

hi ladies!

*katie* - i hope you feel better soon. how long are you in nc? 2 years? i hope it gets better for you. then i hope you move to monterey - i'm still looking forward to it!

hi *falicia*! i looove little girls in frou-frou dresses.









*mommajb* - not only do i take pix of people on the toilet, i actually hang them up on the bathroom wall







:. i have some cute tub pictures up too.

*mrsb* - that's exciting that marty used the big potty!







:







:

*wendi* - i'm so glad you got to have a night out. and, like everyone else, i'm anxiously awaiting word of the new little one!

*more potty talk* - i'm still hoping dd1 will night-time train







: it's so hard because ds pretty much trained himself. day-time and night-time before he turned three. dd1 is 3 1/2, and she's daytime trained, but not night-time, and it's so frustrating and so hard not to compare her to her brother. she was in pull-ups at night for over a year, and she knew when she was in them, and would *choose* to go in them even before she'd gone to bed. i got so sick of it. so now she's in cloth at night. but we only have two dipes big enough for her (i ordered some cloth pull-up style - i hope they get here soon.)

*even more bathroom talk* - i finally finished painting the kids bathroom. i started it labor day weekend. that's pretty sad. it's *not* a big bathroom.

*clilmbers/falls/etc* - last night jamison was trying to climb up on a dining room chair (i think - i didn't actually see that part) and she pulled the chair down on top of her. she has a huge goose-egg, and gave herself a bloody nose too. ay yi yi. i think my hair's all gray this morning. she, of course, is fine. i'm still not over it. this kid totally needs a seatbelt and a helmet. and, she needs to realize she's 13 months. not 3 and 7 like her siblings.

gotta go, people think they need breakfast, and attention.


----------



## lactivist (Jun 14, 2005)

I will do my best to get some pix up of Kaija's belly.







It is HUGE!









I am so glad it isn't me! Two weeks until her due date. My prediction is 11/11 for a boy that weighs just over 7 1/2 pounds. You saw it here first!

The waiting is going well. She doesn't seem ready so we aren't feeling anxious yet. She thinks she will go a week late too.

I am really getting excited to be around a baby that I don't have to nurse or change or carry all the time. I will do my fair share of helping but on MY terms!









Dahlia is doing great other than not sleeping. I am so sick of not getting any sleep. I got to sleep in for 3 hours this morning and I felt totally refreshed, that is NOT a good sign. I really hope my dh finds a job soon because the stress is killing him. Poor guy. I am just trying to do as much as possible around here to ease the burden. I have to go grocery shopping before picking Eavan up from school. He went back today after being sick and apparently sobbed the entire way to school and totally freaked when he got there.









Zaid's birthday is tomorrow (11yo) and he is having a friend over for a sleepover. We are then doing a party for him on Sunday. Football is almost over and I am so glad. I feel your relief Mommajb.

Michelle ~ Dahlia has been super clingy lately too.

Wendi


----------



## mommajb (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi Wendi.







Hi Jeanine.







Always a joy to hear from the two of you.

I did some shopping and decided to try babylegs and a foogo. We struck gold. He loves both. He has only been so-so with the KK or the sigg but this straw he loved from the get go. The baby legs are great - I can't believe I didn't try a pair sooner. I think I need more. Just some random thoughts after a trip to Target.

The boy is bruised from falling out of bed onto the wood floor. I feel bad. I leave hm with dh to go workout and I know that dh sleeps too soundly. He says he was awake helping him down and it didn't go well but I have my thoughts. The bruise is right on his cheek bone and makes him look tough. I am trying to find the bright side.

Story hour went well at the library today. We still have schoolwork to do but no dinner as we will eat on campus today. I am cold, my fingers are stiff. I must need a cup of tea or coffee and then I just might consider a bathroom photo for the bathroom.


----------



## mommajb (Mar 4, 2005)

Linus had found his sport. He completely turned his back on soccer and sat mesmerized watching the baseball players in the batting cages. Add this to the wiffle base ball he carries around with him 90% of the time and Ithink he is trying to tell is something.

Dinner on campus was predictably awful though I was able to find some plain, identifiable foods for Linus and me. The other kids love it. I think the little girls had cheese pizza, fries with catsup, and bubble gum ice cream.







I really should not let dh meal plan.









I am still







: but trying to push through.

Must.Do.Bedtime. :yawning:


----------



## mommajb (Mar 4, 2005)

serial posting.


----------



## mrsb422 (Dec 19, 2007)

*Katie* I bought some pull-ups for Marty in the interim so I can get some fabric this weekend. I got the stellar transitions pattern about two weeks ago, but didn't think I was in any hurry to make it&#8230;jokes on me!! Yesterday he went twice on the potty when we got home and then wet the pull-ups. Today he went three times and no accidents over about a 3-hour window. I am so impressed with him - he's just amazing to me







: I hope things get better where you are. This whole election has made everyone pretty horrible. I just avoid talking about it altogether because I can't deal with people and all the misinformation out there. This process is certainly not bringing out the best in people









*jeanine* Even if DS potty trains soon, I know the nighttime is going to be a big issue. With night nursing there's no way he'll hold it all night and I can't see him getting up to go to the bathroom. I'm really surprised he'll stop playing long enough to go so I'm interested to see what happens when the newness of the potty seat wears off, yk? I hope your DD changes her patterns soon for you. I'm sure using cloth will help her on her way.

*Wendi* Ooh I want to see! I love other women's pregnant bellies&#8230;emphasis on OTHER!!









*Mommajb*







: feel better!!

More potty success today! DS is just a marvel. My little man&#8230;ah, I'm so in love







: He had his fall festival at school today. I'll admit, I thought it was dumb - they could have done worlds more with the theme of "character counts" but either way it was a nice break in my day and I was able to sneak away without him noticing so I didn't upset him. He's talking so much now&#8230;I can't get over it. It is so hard to sleep through someone going "Ma ma? Ma ma? Ma ma!" He's signing a lot now too. They're working on it at school which I think is really neat. I decided to try the older class with him too at Little Gym this week. I told the school we'd just try it one more week and make a decision. Ultimately I think he's ready. He's super mobile and social and a very big risk taker, so it isn't like he's the kid crying because he's scared to go upside down, yk?

Anyway, it is getting later and my contacts are getting dry. I need to decompress and get away from the computer. I've been moving my office little by little all week (up 3 flights of stairs thank you very much







) and I am sore, exhausted, and just generally pooped!

Good night to all







:


----------



## *jeanine* (May 29, 2005)

photo vomit:

a picture of my bathroom photos (how pathetic am I?) and my new blue bathroom wall (actually that wall's not so new, that's the one I painted like 6 weeks ago)
http://i228.photobucket.com/albums/e...r/100_0527.jpg

ds, 7, this is the photo that will be on our xmas card
http://i228.photobucket.com/albums/e...r/100_0474.jpg

dd1, 3 1/2, for the xmas card
http://i228.photobucket.com/albums/e...r/100_0494.jpg

jamison, for the xmas card
http://i228.photobucket.com/albums/e.../100_0414a.jpg


----------



## SweetTexasgal (Aug 12, 2006)

Jeanine-your kiddos are beautiful!!! I love the bathroom wall pics.


----------



## mommajb (Mar 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SweetTexasgal* 
Jeanine-your kiddos are beautiful!!! I love the bathroom wall pics.









:


----------



## *jeanine* (May 29, 2005)

thank you







:

i'm making pumpkin muffins for breakfast









jamison's trying to climb into the shower with dh.


----------



## ~Katie~ (Mar 18, 2007)

Beautiful kiddos, Jeanine! We are talking about moving to the west coast when all of this is said and done in 2011. We will have to find a national guard unit that needs an MI officer so that will really determine where we end up.

I am so glad the week is almost over with. Liam is all over the place with his sleep and has a teething rash on his cheeks, I think his top canines are trying to come in. If it isn't a teething rash it must be related to the cold weather we are finally having. Andrew has a few softball games on Saturday that we will probably go to and get out of the house for a while. He is getting PRK corrective eye surgery on Nov. 3rd and will have to be driven everywhere and babied, not exactly something I'm looking forward to. They prescribed him 3 different heavy pain killers to take after surgery and I think it's a bit of overkill but we shall see, I would rather he not be completely knocked out at home for 10 days.

My fundus is a finger width away from my belly button







Is it normal to be this big already? My uterus isn't filled out the way a 20 week uterus would be so I assume it has to do with my body having done this not too long ago, but sheesh.


----------



## *jeanine* (May 29, 2005)

nak - can't find the smiley

my belly definitely got way bigger way quicker with 2 and 3 than it did with #1. but isn't your fundus an indication of how far along you are? so many centimeters = so many weeks?







3 kids - you'd think i'd know....


----------



## ~Katie~ (Mar 18, 2007)

Yeah, centimeters = weeks. So belly button usually equals 20 weeks or so. It was at my pubic bone by 6 weeks (midwife said that was normal), and I'm 10 weeks now. So I guess I'm growing twice as fast?


----------



## Faliciagayle (Sep 9, 2007)

katie: belly pics?


----------



## ~Katie~ (Mar 18, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Faliciagayle* 
katie: belly pics?









They're here

Hopefully the stretch marks aren't too scary


----------



## Faliciagayle (Sep 9, 2007)

awwwwwwwwwwwwww

you look great!

I so want to get pregnant again.


----------



## *jeanine* (May 29, 2005)

I agree! It *almost* makes me want to be pg again.

So, does your MW say your fundus is that high, or is that how it feels to you? I don't mean to offend you, but *I* was never good at finding mine. If it's *really* that high, there's only one reason I can think of for that (or, more accurately, two reasons).


----------



## ~Katie~ (Mar 18, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jeaninevp922* 
I agree! It *almost* makes me want to be pg again.

So, does your MW say your fundus is that high, or is that how it feels to you? I don't mean to offend you, but *I* was never good at finding mine. If it's *really* that high, there's only one reason I can think of for that (or, more accurately, two reasons).

Well I've seen two different midwives, but the first one I interviewed did an initial exam and palpated and found it just before 6 weeks at my pubic bone. I really haven't been able to feel it well until this morning, but when I woke up I palpated and felt the sides and top and could see a perfect outline of it (from BH's maybe?). Other ladies in the May DDC said their's was about that high as well, so who knows.

Don't you dare say the T word.


----------



## *jeanine* (May 29, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KatieJD* 
Don't you dare say the T word.

What word is that? Toddler?







:


----------



## ~Katie~ (Mar 18, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jeaninevp922* 
What word is that? Toddler?







:

That one sounds much better to me, and doesn't result in my admittance to an insane asylum.


----------



## SweetTexasgal (Aug 12, 2006)

Katie you look great. My sister is coming into town tonight and she is 14 weeks with her second and I can't wait to rub the baby belly. I miss being pregnant.

Katie, I won't say the "T" word either...


----------



## mrsb422 (Dec 19, 2007)

*Jeanine* What beautiful babes you have!! DS loves to climb in the shower with DH too, but never me for some reason&#8230;IDK, that's ok with me!









*Katie* My brother had the PRK surgery about 6 months ago and said the air force did the same thing with him with the pain meds. He had them about 2 weeks in advance and they were way overkill. Kind of scary considering he's a 22 year-old guy who really likes to party, yk? He said the first 48 hours were annoying, but after the contact lenses come out it is much, much better. I can't believe you're that big already - I'd have to say it is because it hasn't been that long since Liam, but I'm not really an expert on that - just guessing. I was going to ask about the T word, but didn't want to upset you so I'm glad other's said it first







You honestly don't look that big to me though, especially lying down. I'd say I was pretty much on-par with the same sizes with DS - so much for waiting 3 months to tell the family, right? I had no choice.

Well DS is Mr. Potty Man these days. All day we've been potty training and it is going really well. He won't poop in the potty, but I know that's pretty typical. He has the worst diaper rash too so I wish he would, but oh well I guess







: It would be amazing if this really works and we're diaper-free soon!!







: He even went in a diner today (I brought the ring with me) and he was a little distracted but only for about a minute and then he was back to business.

Tomorrow we have the Halloween party and parade at Little Gym. I'm so excited for him to finally wear his costume (assuming it still fits














but I hope they don't have too much candy there (yeah right). Oh well, one can hope!

Hope you all are having a great weekend!!







:


----------



## greenmagick (Jun 6, 2006)

Well, I havent posted in a bit, but I have been reading and keeping caught up









We had a great visit with BIL and his family. They have a little girl 6 months younger than Lilah, and they are really great friends even though they dont see each other much. Their ds, who was 6 weeks when we were there is doing great. It really shocked me though at what a toddler Cian is now, if that makes sense







He is really trying to talk now. He is adding new words daily...my current favorites are "yogurt" and "ashes, ashes" (from ring around the rosey). He is starting to sign on his own more as well. He still throws a major tantrum if you let the dog out and not him which is going to be interesting as winter rolls in and we have to spend more time indoors. DD gets cold easily lately, so it should be interesting. Cian is at the could care less about the weather as long as he is outside phase. It was very windy today, and he just ran around laughing







: The only issue was when one of the trash cans blew over and "chased" him







He did not like that, and I have it on tape (it was actually pretty funny


----------



## SweetTexasgal (Aug 12, 2006)

Greenmagick-














I would love to see that video. I can only imagine Cian's face and the trash can was coming to get him.

So my sister was here for the weekend with her husband and 21 month old DS. My nephew is a hoot. He is constantly "talking" in his own language and now Lucy has started gibbering too. She was fascinated by him and it was fun to see her interact with him as this is really the first opportunity she has had to be around another toddler. I am really going to have to look into finding a play-group for her.

Other then siblings...what are you all doing to foster interactions for you DC with other toddlers? Is this something I need to worry about? Typical first-time Mom worries?


----------



## mrsb422 (Dec 19, 2007)

*Nicole* That sounds hysterical - how lucky you caught it on tape! I feel like all of a sudden they are growing in leaps and bounds, similar to when they first started crawling. He used to say a couple words all the time and now I feel like we're having conversations!! Crazy!







:

*Michelle* IDK if it is important either, but it is something I worry about as well. DS and I go to Little Gym every Sunday for 45 minutes where they run, jump, tumble, sing, play, etc. with other toddlers and it is a mommy & me kind of setup so he's not on his own. Of course daycare is a great social facilitator as well







They really get a lot of enjoyment out of each other which is the most rewarding part for me.

DS was a total monster yesterday. We did the Little Gym class in the morning, the older group, and he definitely was more at home with that group. Then we went to get in the car and my happy, sunny baby was gone - the monster had eaten him







. He crashed for 3 ½ hours, then went to bed early (we carved our Jack O' Lantern in between) and only woke once to a much sunnier disposition this morning (thank you very much!!)

Anyone else having trouble at mealtime? DS eats wonderfully at school with very little trouble (all sorts of things - very varied menu), but at home he plays with his food, throws it on the floor, feeds it to the dog, chews it up and spits it out - everything but in his tummy. I'm lucky he didn't starve this weekend since he hardly ate anything it seemed. Help?!


----------



## mommajb (Mar 4, 2005)

I thought nobody was here.







I wonder why my email updates are spotty?

Katie, your belly is so cute.









I don't feel like I will ever get caught up here.

Jess, it seems that for a while Ian and Alice would only nap if i really exercised them like puppies in the morning. Gym days meant I got a nice nap from them which I cherished. As to food, I just offer and try not care otherwise. I mean if the choices are good they can't make a bad choice. They will eat or have a melt-down when they get hungry.


----------



## ~Katie~ (Mar 18, 2007)

Thank you for the belly comments









Michelle - We don't do any formal playdates or anything like that, I don't really know anybody enough here. Developmentally, they engage in parallel play rather than playing with others at this age. We take him to the playground and he enjoys watching other children play but I don't expect him to engage in interactive play until he's closer to 2. He is very social and doesn't hesitate to climb on any unsuspecting adult though, as one of our friend's girlfriends found out this weekend. He climbed on her lap and tried to look at her bellybutton, and then proceeded to pat her chest







There are also a couple of articles on the main Mothering website about this topic.

mrsb - I remember seeing a thread about picky eating in toddlers, especially during growth spurts toddlers seem to prefer complex carbs and other energy filled foods over vegetables and fruits. This has been very true for Liam.

I have been busy working on financial stuff and figuring out a budget lately. I signed up for Total Money Makeover after I saw it in frugality and finances, and boy do I see now where all of our money is going! The problem seems to be that Andrew puts random amounts toward the bills that he is responsible for paying instead of paying a set amount every month, so I can never keep track of how much money we have. Most of the time he's over-paying bills without realizing it and that of course takes away from other areas. Now that we have a set budget it would be much easier to keep track of everything and also be able to put some money toward savings.


----------



## lactivist (Jun 14, 2005)

I am actually alive! Barely!









Eavan was sick for several days with a really high fever and then four days after he got better Dahlia ended up sick with a high fever and now is having TERRIBLE teething pain. She was up at 4 am screaming bloody murder. Advil is the only thing that makes any difference.









I have also been doing a lot of co-oping to get it all in before the holidays.

MDC moderation takes even more time

Zaid's football tournament is over thankfully. His team got third over all when they lost the playoffs in quadruple overtime.







:

Of course I have been interrupted twice while writing this.

Kaija is due in ONE week!







:







:







:

I am going to try to upload some pictures today if I get a chance.

I would do personals but it just isn't happening today. I love you all though!









Katie your belly is gorgeous and doesn't look like twins to me.









I hope everyone is doing well and I hope I have some more time eventually.

Wendi


----------



## mrsb422 (Dec 19, 2007)

where has eveyrone been??? This is getting really sad







Mamas? Are you out there? Helooooooo?


----------



## mommajb (Mar 4, 2005)

It is sad. I am just busy and don't really have anything to report. It is my birthday today. I am old but loved by some. Linus only nursed on the left side last night. The right has since been drained but it is still tender. I went to story hour at the library this morning, a friend's for lunch, and the orchard for sweet pumpkins, apples, and cider. I am now wishing Linus was asleep but he isn't and won't be. Charlotte is asleep in the van in the sun.








: My tea beckons.

I am thinking seriously about a vitamix. What can anybody tell me?


----------



## HeatherB (Jan 30, 2003)

Happy birthday, mommajb!







:

Busy here... Running lots of co-ops is keeping me on my toes, as well as modding. That's most of what I'm doing with my MDC time. I'm really enjoying it, but it's definitely time consuming!

Judah is everywhere. He's nearly running. He's taken to Iain's 4-5" diameter ball, and will throw it very well now. He'll go chase it and you can ask where his ball is, and he'll go find it. He also will climb the ladder on the big boys' bunk beds!!







: To the top!!

We don't celebrate Halloween but did dress them up for our church's Harvest Party on Sunday. Here's one pic of Judah as piglet before we left for the party. And here are Christopher Robin, Piglet, and Pooh Bear, of Classic Pooh vintage.

mommajb, I've heard awesome things about the Vitamix! You can do so much with it. I don't have one but have considered it several times. Cutie Patootie sometimes has discounts on her group.

Katie, I've also signed up for TMM, but haven't been good at using it lately.







I REALLY need to, though. It seems every time I think I will start over, DH has gone out of town and so everything's way out of whack. We're still waiting on reimbursement from his last trip. Ugh. I hate travel.







We don't have credit cards so we end up paying everything up front, then being short for awhile.







: Anyhow, I think Dave Ramsey makes TONS of sense. I just wish I was better at keeping up!!

Screaming babe, gotta run!


----------



## ishyfishie (Dec 20, 2006)

Happy birthday, mommajb!







:

We've been running around a lot lately, though not literally--she's still not walking, but has started crawling with one hand now (and one foot and one knee).







It's really funny but she's such a goof! We've been going to a lot of local playdates and outings just to get out of the house and meet people. Lucy and dh have been sick the past few days.

I've been trying to decide what I want to do if I get my teaching certification, whether I want to start teaching some recreational classes or officially open a school or just wait and see. The extra money would be great, but I don't really want the extra stress. I've also been thinking a lot about Lucy's birth and our hospital stay and all the things that are still upsetting me...I'm wondering if it'd be worth it to write a letter to the hospital about the issues, but drafting it in my head just gets me all worked up.

We went to storytime at a little book store yesterday, it was Halloween themed and all the kids wore costumes. Here's Lucy as a ladybug!


----------



## mommajb (Mar 4, 2005)

Such cute photos all around.

Thanks for the birthday wishes.







:

I am really trying to only buy what we can honestly use (even if we don't need it) but there have been so many good co-ops. So much temptation for my limited funds.









Ishy, if the letter will be cathartic I would work on it but if it is draining... Only you know what will help you heal.









I am going to ditto your running around w/o any walking and then say I am trying to avoid taking on any extra stress. Balance is a toughie.

Time to nurse, dh is reading to the girls. Night-night if I am not back on tonight.


----------



## *jeanine* (May 29, 2005)

I'm around. Kinda busy, but mostly nothing new to say.
I'm kinda busy with homeschooling and work, but since it's been in the 70s and sunny I've been taking the kids outside as much as possible, while it's still possible. Of course the forecast for Friday is 60 with an 80% chance of rain. Our town holds a merchant's trick-or-treat and you go from business to business on Main St. It's really awesome. It's from 3-6pm. It would be soooo awesome if it were 70 and sunny and the kids weren't freezing to death. But no, 60 and rain.







:
Let's see... what's new with Jamison. She really likes airplanes - the ones in the sky. She gets really excited when she sees their contrails (I told my mom this the other day, but I called them entrails







). She's learned to say "uh-oh" which is really cute. And other than that she just drives me crazy and scares me to death because she thinks she can do everything her bro and sis do.

Happy Birthday, MommaJB!

I need to go attend to dinner - it's getting a little too cooked.


----------



## lactivist (Jun 14, 2005)

Happy Birthday Mommajb!









My anniversary is on Friday. 15 years!







:

Dahlia is almost running too. She is talking up a storm. My favorite is when she says "dance" and then wiggles her little butt!







Eavan is doing so great in school. I have been having a lot more fun with him lately. He is getting so much easier to take places and just easier in general. Phew!

Gotta run take Kaija to childbirth class. Soon she will be putting this education to work.







Only 6 more days until her due date. Wow!

Wendi


----------



## ~Katie~ (Mar 18, 2007)

Happy birthday, mommajb! Happy anniversary, Wendi!

Heather - I really think if we can stick to TMM it will do world's of good for us. I really needed a program with steps so that I can know when and how to budget and what I should be doing when, otherwise I am just lost and I feel like we're never going to get ahead. Now I can honestly see us getting somewhere financially for once.

Whew! Gone for a day or two and look at everything I miss!

I really love all the Halloween pics







We took some tonight of pumpkin carving and Liam really enjoyed playing with the pumkin innards and helping me scoop it out. He stayed up much later than I planned on tonight but hopefully he'll sleep better than he did last night. Last night he screamed bloody murder in his sleep and woke me up, scared the heck out of me.

Our laptop officially bit the dust on Monday. Probably from all the banging on it that Liam does. Andrew ended up buying a cheap desktop and borrowed a monitor from a friend so we are back online.


----------



## SweetTexasgal (Aug 12, 2006)

Been busy at the office...this is our busiest shipping time of the year...and we are lucky to be so busy with the economy they way it is. Any other time has been spent chasing Lucy around. She has figured out how to open the gate that keeps her confined to the front of the warehouse. She loves to go say hello to everyone and to basically get into anything she should....such as buttons...bolts and huge rolls of fabric..hanging patterns...etc. Her favorite though has to be boxes...those can keep her entertained for a good 30 minutes.

Heather-the boys are adorable. Love the costumes.

Mommajb-







: Today is my mom's birthday too. Lucy and I stopped to get her some balloons and flowers before heading to the office. Lucy picked out a big sunflower balloon and I tied it to her arm and let her walk into the office to give it to her Omi and then she wouldn't give it to her...nor would she let me take it off her arm for 30 minutes.









Ishy-Lucy it too cute as a Ladybug. I say write the letter even if you don't send it. It sounds like it will make you feel better.

Wendi-







Still can't believe your gonna have a bitty babe around the house really soon.

Katie-I understand the banging on the laptop. Lucy loves to bang-bang the keys in the morning if I am working on it while we are getting ready to go to the office. The other day she got it to open my itunes and start playing a song.









I plan on grabbing a few minutes tomorrow and early voting....I have been trying all week. I will not want or have the time to wait in line on Tuesday.


----------



## greenmagick (Jun 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SweetTexasgal* 

I plan on grabbing a few minutes tomorrow and early voting....I have been trying all week. I will not want or have the time to wait in line on Tuesday.

I really wish we had early voting here. I am going to have to be in line at 6am to vote before DH has to go to work. I dont want to even try waiting around in line with the two kids in tow. Should be fun considering both children have recently decided to go to bed between 10:30 and 12:00. I knew it was too good when for a week straight they were both down by 8:30







:


----------



## Faliciagayle (Sep 9, 2007)

heatherB: Out of control cuteness with those costumes, seriously.

Wendi: congrats!!!!! also, still waiting for belly pics!









mamajb:







:

We are back to nightweaning between 1 am and 5 am. We want to TTC and research shows the hours between 1 and 5 am have the greatest influence on prolactin levels and supply.
It's hard. I kind of hate it. OTOH, it's only 4 hours a day, and if it helps regain fertility, I'm OK with that.
The past few nights have been rough


----------



## forestrymom (Jul 13, 2006)

Geez--I've been so stinking busy! I come back here and look at all you mamas and all the changes. Moderators amongst us







:. New babies otw







. Mamas ttc







. And our babies are all 1!!! I can't believe it!

Waylon is walking and saying a bunch of words! He is still very clingy and doesn't sleep much. Our house is going up but slowly. Its just sooo busy. I want to be here more. I really miss you all!


----------



## SweetTexasgal (Aug 12, 2006)

Faliciagayle-I love the pictures in your signature. I especially like the one linked to daughter. Are you the one asleep on Momma? Adorable!!!


----------



## mommajb (Mar 4, 2005)

Linus slept until after 4 am last night! What a birthday present.







We both fell asleep before 10 so it was a great night for me.

It is nice to hear from you forestrymom - how is LLL leadership going?

Faliciagayle, please keep us posted on the night weaning. I think many of us will live vicariously through you - I like the strength for it and do not want to ttc.









greenmagick, I have some real voting horror stories because I always take the kids. Almost enough to make me stay home but I am in a battleground state and need to help swing things inthe right direction.









lactivist - 6 days?! OMG! A new little baby in your house and you don't have to be the mom. You will be the best grandma ever I bet - I mean you are lactating and everything.









Katie, what a bummer to get on top of financial planning and then have the computer conk out.







I hope you are feeling a bit better each day.

SweetTexasGal, stay busy and build a bigger gate! People can contain horses and cows and pigs and... All the while we struggle with toddlers. I think they are impossible to contain. I keep trying to set up safe environments and failing. Linus doesn't bother actual outlets he lifts up the whole plate exposing the box in the wall.


----------



## *jeanine* (May 29, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommajb* 
You will be the best grandma ever I bet - I mean you are lactating and everything.




















it's true, though.

must go wipe coffee off computer


----------



## mrsb422 (Dec 19, 2007)

: *mommajb*we definitely love you!!







: I've been a "uniboob" since around 12 ½ months&#8230;Marty refuses my right side. I'm fighting mastitis on my left so I'm wondering how long this is even going to last. Frustrating.

*Heather* Marty's favorite and most frequent word is ball. He's obsessed. He throws them at me from anywhere he can get his hands on one and hasn't realized yet that pumpkins aren't balls. How confusing&#8230;they're round, but they're not balls.







:

*Rachel* Maybe actually writing the letter would be cathartic, even if you don't send it. I'm not saying you shouldn't, but just that the whole process might be good for you. You could burn it afterward and watch the ash/smoke dissipate&#8230;it might help







:

*Wendi* Congratulations! 15 years is quite an accomplishment. We're barely at 2 ½ and I can't even imagine 12 ½ more years!







:

*Michele & Nicole* I agree&#8230;early voting is great. I wish we had it. I have never waited in line to vote before but I have a feeling this year will be different.

*Faliciagayle* Wow, good for you! I hope the night weaning and TTC are easy for you.







:

Hello from pottyville!







I swear it is taking over my life! It's ok though - I'm so proud of Marty every time he goes in the toilet. You'd think he was curing cancer or something with all the hubbub there is when he makes a movement! Yesterday he even went in the public restroom at Target - that's a big deal! No baby potty in there! Of course I had to "prove" to his teacher this morning that he could do it and I wasn't making it up&#8230;I put him on the potty in the classroom and sure enough he went. Of course I'm the dummy that didn't pull his pants down far enough and he peed on the back of them







: Thankfully we have lots of extras, but now his outfit is all goofy. Good thing most men don't seem to care about that stuff!

The new job is going pretty well. The women I work with now are really nice and I am so grateful. I've worked nearly 100% with men for the past 8 ½ years so I was nervous. I still feel like an idiot for the better part of my day because I don't know what I'm doing yet, but I'm just trying to ride it out and not feel dumb! Anyway, better get back to feeling dumb














:


----------



## mommajb (Mar 4, 2005)

Mrsb, working with women would scare me too. Heck, living with 3 other girls scares me.

I hope you are feeling up to speed in no time at all with your new responsibilities.


----------



## lactivist (Jun 14, 2005)

I already voted!







:







:







:

I am doing my best to get some belly pix up today. Eavan is home from school so we will see how it goes. He had dental work this morning and has more next week.

Dahlia keeps shrieking at the top of her lungs to get our attention and get what she wants.







It is making me crazy. Okay its just adding to my crazy.







She is in the kitchen right now playing with pots and pans. She stays up until 2 am every night and then sleeps in until 10am. I am really not liking this new schedule.









Thanks for the anniversary wishes. Somedays I can't believe we made it this far. I need to make dinner reservations for Saturday. We actually have a babysitter for the night.









I guess I need to pump today.

Not much else going on with me. I would do personals but my brain hurts. I







you all and am always glad to read updates.

Wendi


----------



## *jeanine* (May 29, 2005)

I voted today, too. We don't have early voting, that I'm aware of. But dh and I are permanent mail-in voters (maybe that's what you mean by early voting?) So I dropped off our t-ballots today (my MIL calls them absent t-ballots. No, she''s not trying to be cute, she thinks that's what they are. Like t-shirts







So we call them t-ballots now







)

We went to town today to buy some pumpkins. Note to self: next year, don't wait for the last minute. The girls and I will be carving acorn squash this year
















:







:Trick-or-treating tomorrow







:







:


----------



## ~Katie~ (Mar 18, 2007)

I finished up all my pumpkin carving tonight. I decided to try out some of those intricate patterns that you have to do with the little saws, it was definitely a learning experience. They came out looking pretty cool but definitely not as easy as I thought and took way longer than I expected. I tried to wean myself off of the unisom this week but it turned out to not be such a good idea, so I'm back on it until who knows.

We voted last saturday with one-stop voting, we have early voting here so it makes like a lot easier, especially when children are involved. There were still tons of people voting but everyone was well behaved and there wasn't any protesting where I voted, thank goodness.

Falicia - We are also working on night weaning gradually. I cut down on certain feedings throughout the night and the last few nights he has not nursed at all between the time he goes to bed until just before he's up for the day. He still night wakes 3 times or so a night but seems to just be going along with it, I think it has more to do with him sleeping better at this point than anything special that I'm doing. I think just being persistant in using other ways to sooth him back to sleep has helped him realize that nursing isn't essential at night.


----------



## leanbh (Mar 22, 2007)

i've been around but not really mentally present. hehehe.

i voted last monday... just had to get it out of the way so i wouldn't be waiting in line for this lame paper voting for three hours.

ro is doing great. i've really got to update my siggy pic of her. she got her first haircut today! her bangs were growing into a point and kept getting in her eyes. it was quite annoying to her, and to me when trying to feed her. ugh, yogurt in long hair in the eyes. double whammy.

she's running everywhere, and we just got her some stride rite sneakers to run amok in.

we've got a few animal noises down, and we have even more recognition going on. she points out many animals. we went to boo at the zoo and she LOVED the elephants.

she's started signing back with a vengeance as well.








:







:







:







:







:

hi everyone! happy halloween!









ETA: UPDATED SIGGY PIC ....wooooooo, scary skeleton baby!


----------



## mommajb (Mar 4, 2005)

Ro is so cute! Especially as a pink skelaton.









Instead of carving pumpkins this year I boought sugar pmpkins and we will be stuffing them and eating them before T-o-T. I am the meanmother that insists on dinner before stuffing your face with all the cand you can beg off the neighbors. DS1 is staying home to pass out candy in exchange for Reese's Cups. I hope Aldi still has some left.









Kaite, I never tried the Unisom but if it works to helpyou get through the day with a busy toddler it sounds like a good thing. I hope Liam stops waking so much at night o that you get beter sleep.

Time to shower before people are up and try to join me!


----------



## beemama (Mar 19, 2004)

Happy bee-lated birthday, mommajb!

Happy Anniversary, Wendi!! I can't wait to hear her amazing birth story in the coming weeks!!
Our anniversary is today, as well... 7 years.

LOVE the piglet & pink skeleton costumes!
Ruby is a skeleton, too.... only a happy one, a calaveras for Day of the Dead.... we're throwing a Dia de los Muertos party tomorrow and I love the whole concept so I'm going with it.
We didn't carve pumpkins, but we grew some! Pumpkin pie to come. We did make sugar skulls, tho... that was really cool.

Ruby has changed so much in the last few weeks, she's getting so good at "telling" us what she wants. She is also soooooo snuggly, she brings me a book to read and I sit down indian style and she falls into my lap. She has this little board book with only four pages, big hug, little hug, big kiss, little kiss... she brings this to me and melts into me for hugs & kisses. I'm so thankful for her. It's so nice to have one that's so sweet & agreeable, not that I don't love her elder just as much... it's just so easy with Ruby. Everything is easier, diaper changes, getting dressed, eating... everything.

Anyway. I better get a move-on.
And if anyone feels like taking a drive to s.Illinois







, we're having a big party tomorrow!

Blessings to all of you mamas! I wish I had time for personals these days. I love reading about everyone.


----------



## ~Katie~ (Mar 18, 2007)

Happy Halloween!

Happy anniversary, beemam and Wendi!

It's Andrew's birthday today so I will be baking a chocolate cake with yummy chocolate ganache







: hopefully it turns out better than last year's cake


----------



## beemama (Mar 19, 2004)

Oh yeah, Happy Halloween!!

Happy Birthday, Andrew!

mommajb~ It took me 7 hours, but I remembered that I wanted to highly recommend *vitamix*. We bought ours almost 4 years ago & I can not tell you how much we love it! If you imagine it being 5 or so dollars a month over the next 5 years it doesn't seem so bad. Just think of all of the yummy & healthy stuff you can whip up in it! Today we had yogurt, banana, mango smoothies but it's great for soup, you can make your own whole grain flours. You bake, right? I have to admit, the first thing we used it for was frozen margaritas







. It is AWESOME. I understand they can turn a 2 X 4 into sawdust,







.


----------



## mommajb (Mar 4, 2005)

Thanks for saying so on the vitamix. perhaps when dh gets home from ToT I'll finalize. Are there accessories I need to order? I am sure there is a better forum to ask this in but it means more coming from people I know.

Happy Anniversary and Happy Birthday to all!









My little scarecrow and bunny turned into a pirate and a princess after spilling tomato soup all over the first set of costumes. It was labeled 'blood and guts' at a halloween party this afternoon and Linus pulled the bowl over on himself. I am glad to have them all home. I am still sugarfree but wondering if I can really resist the candy until it is gone.


----------



## *jeanine* (May 29, 2005)

Still sugarfree?!?!







I'll eat yours














:

Love the cute halloween pix






















Here's mine:
Jamison http://i228.photobucket.com/albums/e...p/100_0561.jpg

me and the kids http://i228.photobucket.com/albums/e.../100_0565a.jpg (yes, those are fake teeth







)


----------



## beemama (Mar 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommajb* 
Thanks for saying so on the vitamix. perhaps when dh gets home from ToT I'll finalize. Are there accessories I need to order? I am sure there is a better forum to ask this in but it means more coming from people I know.


make sure you get the dial speed adjust. we got the dry container, too... it works better for making flour, but the wet container can still get the job done. I'm not sure about any other accessories.
yikes about the costumes! good save, mama.

jeanine~ I LOVE everyone's costumes! Thanks for sharing.

I want to hide, so much work to do.
chop wood, carry water.


----------



## lactivist (Jun 14, 2005)

I love my vitamix!







I just have the high/low adjustment and it works just fine. We use it for tons of things.

Dahlia wore that same pink skeleton yesterday.







: Ro is sooo cute it in it. I threw some wings on Dahlia with it and people were calling her the skeleton fairy!

We just took the little ones to Jenabe's work (his job was extended until the end of the year and we are so relieved) to trick or treat around his office. They decorate all these different rooms and hand out candy. It was perfect and Eavan got plenty. We actually got to sit and watch a movie last night because the big kids did their own thing.









We are going out to dinner sans children tonight. Thanks for all the anniversary wishes! Happy anniversary to Beemama!!! Lucky number 7!

I still haven't gotten pictures up. Kaija is soooo grumpy. I hope she has this baby soon. Tomorrow is Zaid's birthday party. A bunch of 10 and 11 year old boys! Oh yippee!!!









Have a great day.

Wendi


----------



## ~Katie~ (Mar 18, 2007)

New thread for November!

http://mothering.com/discussions/sho...5#post12515285


----------

